# Rassen- / Klassenhass



## bogus666 (30. März 2007)

Hola Amigos,

Nachdem ich seit Januar wieder WoW spiele, auf der Hordenseite als Tauren Krieger, gibt es doch tatsaechlich mittlerweile Rassen und Klassen die ich auf Teufel raus nicht leiden kann. Die Gruende hierfuer koennen natuerlich die unterschiedlichsten sein. Sie koennen rational oder auch irrational sein, evtl. gibt es fuer den Hass, wobei Hass hier zugegebener Maßen ein sehr extremes Wort ist, auch gar keine Gruende.

Eine Rasse die ich persoenlich ueberhaupt nicht leiden kann, sind die Nachtelfen, vor allem aber Nachtelfen Jaeger. Gruende:

1. Nach meinem Gefuehl entscheidet sich die Mehrheit der Spieler die neu hinzukommen natuerlich fuer die Allianz. Dann wiederum entscheidet sich davon die Mehrheit fuer die Nachtelfen, wovon sich die Mehrheit dann wiederum fuer den Jaeger entscheidet. Eine, wie ich finde, sehr einfache Rasse und dann noch die angeblich einfachste Klasse gewaehlt. Einfach nur langweilig.
2. Ich kann Elfen generell nicht ausstehen. Selbst mit den Blutelfen kann ich mich immer noch nicht so 
richtig anfreunden.
3. Die meisten Bots sind Jaeger (sowohl bei der Allianz als auch bei der Horde).

3 Gruende, warum ich diese Klassen- und Rassenkombination ueberhaupt nicht leiden kann und in den meisten Faellen auch diese Kombi, egal wieviele Level sie unter mir sind, sofort angreife. Ausnahmen bestaetigen natuerlich die Regel.

Von vielen Hordlern hoere ich dann wiederum, dass diese die Gnome nicht ausstehen koennen. Im Gegensatz zu den Nachtelfen finde ich diese eigentlich niedlich.

PS: Ich habe noch nie Allianz gespielt, habe daher keine Erfahrungen mit dem Spielen von Allianzrassen. Daher basiert alles auf reinen Gefuehlen, die sich mittlerweile gewissen Rassen und Klassen gegenueber ergeben haben. Meine Gefuehle richten sich hierbei auch niemals gegen die Spieler, die hinter den Charakteren stecken. Daher bitte nichts persoenlich nehmen.

Welche Rassen und/oder Klassen gibt es, die ihr nicht ausstehen koennt? Warum, wenn dem so ist? Warum kann jemand zum Beispiel meine geliebte, grasfressende Kuh nicht ausstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (30. März 2007)

1. Nachtelfenjäger - ähnliche Gründe wie du
2. Hexenmeister - Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Dot, Dot, Deathcoil, Dot, Fear, Fear, Gesundheitstein, Dot,Dot, Fear und Fear.
3. Weibliche Blutelfen - sehn einfach zu kitschig aus .... Barbie und co. >.<


----------



## Satanhimself (30. März 2007)

ich mag kühe die emotes sind einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und so wirklich "hassen" , wobei du recht hast das das wort schon recht extrem in diesem fall ist, naja

ich hab weniger was gegen klassen bzw. rassen eher mag ich die leute nicht  die einen mit lvl ?? atken

und das dann noch beim leveln 

wie peinlich is das den bitte ?


----------



## Elgabriel (30. März 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> Nachdem ich seit Januar wieder WoW spiele, auf der Hordenseite als Tauren Krieger, gibt es doch tatsaechlich mittlerweile Rassen und Klassen die ich auf Teufel raus nicht leiden kann. Die Gruende hierfuer koennen natuerlich die unterschiedlichsten sein. Sie koennen rational oder auch irrational sein, evtl. gibt es fuer den Hass, wobei Hass hier zugegebener Maßen ein sehr extremes Wort ist, auch gar keine Gruende.
> 
> ...


LOL, bist du peinlich!

bogus666 <--- INT-Buff pls


----------



## Kasusus (30. März 2007)

jo ich hasse auch hexer mit ihren dots und fear aber was anderes können die eben net sonst würden sie ja jeden kampf verlierhen 
außerdme hasse ich paladine mit ihrmen scheiß schild wo man nix machen kann außerwarten


----------



## Chuckgyver (30. März 2007)

Die einzige Klasse die ich ihm pvp nicht so leiden kann sind Schurken. Bin Mage. Andererseits werden viele den Magier im pvp nicht leiden können, zum teil aufgrund der 3 Minuten Pyro Mages. Aber wirklich hassen tue ich eigentlich nur Mittwoche.


----------



## Tahngarth (30. März 2007)

ich mag absolut keine schurken (besonders auf schlachtfeldern)


----------



## GelbeRose (30. März 2007)

Ja hallo! Was ist denn hier los? Jetzt fühle ich mich als Hexendame schon angegriffen.^^

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, welche Rasse ich mag: Dreanai (blödes Wort, da verdreh ich immer die Buchstaben^^), zumindest die männlichen. Groß und stark...


----------



## Kasusus (30. März 2007)

schurken sind für mich nicht so ein großen problem bin eis mage


----------



## Avery (30. März 2007)

Das schlimmste sind meiner Meinung nach Gnome Magier, diese Meinung vertrete ich deshalb, weil ich, aufgrund meiner eigenen erfahrung, sagen kann, das diese Spieler jederzeit das Bedürfniss haben einen beim reggen zu ganken, ansonsten hab ich eigentlich kaum probleme mit allis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (30. März 2007)

naja ich habs eigentlich sehr einfach... ich hasse alle rassen die lebendig sind... wenn alle untot wären gäbs viel weniger probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ahso und ich hab eine panische angst vor gnommädchen mit pinken haaren! gegen die weis ich einfach kein mittel... hatte schon häufiger verfolguungswahn und alpträume wegen diesen monstern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (30. März 2007)

Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Nachtelfen und Blutelfen...
Speziell Jäger und Schurken.
Ich habe erst einen Nachtelfen Schurken getroffen der nett ist.
Die werden glaube ich nur deshalb genommen weil die so " Kuuuhhhhl" aussehen.
Wenn die dann noch mit so über Roxxorpwn0r Namen ankommen gibts direkt ein /ignore xD
Im PvP hasse ich alle Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alostris (30. März 2007)

mag keine Tauren sind so groß im gegensatz zu mir^^

ausserdem muhn die meistens nicht zurück xD


----------



## Rheinita (30. März 2007)

Mir gehen die Nachtelfen-Jäger auf den Geist; liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mal 'n Arbeitskollegen hatte, der in der Mittagspause immer genau so rumgetanzt ist wie die ("Huch, was bin ich schön, was bin ich stark!" - "Was ist der doooooooof....")


----------



## Nalumis (30. März 2007)

Kommt drauf an, wie "hassen" zu verstehen ist. Wenn ich Satzbruchstücke lese wie "Für die Horde - tot der Allianz" (auch noch mit Rechtschreibfehler drin) und wie immer über Gnome oder Paladine gelästert wird, finde ich das einfach nur oberkindisch. Ich habe mit keiner Rasse und keiner Klasse ein Problem. Hinter jedem Charakter steckt ein Mensch, und der unterscheidet sich nicht durch die Rasse oder Klasse, die er spielt - die meisten spielen sowieso mehrere.

Im PvP sieht es natürlich anders aus ... da bin ich schon froh, wenn ich keinem Schurken begegne.


----------



## Alcasim (30. März 2007)

Kasusus schrieb:


> jo ich hasse auch hexer mit ihren dots und fear aber was anderes können die eben net sonst würden sie ja jeden kampf verlierhen
> außerdme hasse ich paladine mit ihrmen scheiß schild wo man nix machen kann außerwarten



Du bist ja ganz schlau, jede Klasse hat spezielle Eigenschaften, ohne Manaschild wärst du bestimmt auch schon ein paar mal mehr gestorben, genau das gleiche beim Fear des Hexers oder des Schildes beim Paladin...




Nalumis schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie "hassen" zu verstehen ist. Wenn ich Satzbruchstücke lese wie "Für die Horde - tot der Allianz" (auch noch mit Rechtschreibfehler drin) und wie immer über Gnome oder Paladine gelästert wird, finde ich das einfach nur oberkindisch. Ich habe mit keiner Rasse und keiner Klasse ein Problem. Hinter jedem Charakter steckt ein Mensch, und der unterscheidet sich nicht durch die Rasse oder Klasse, die er spielt - die meisten spielen sowieso mehrere.



Bin gleicher Meinung... Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen die Rassen oder Klassen.. Nur im BG siehts dann mit Schurken oder Kriegern (low lvl PvP) wieder anders aus =D


----------



## Vispi (30. März 2007)

also das ist schon etwas heftig sich hinzustellen und einfach mal zu sagen ich hasse eine Rasse naja wie sich das anhört ist klar

wenn kann man einen Spieler nicht ok finden wenn er sich durch schlechtes verhalten eben dafür anbietet 

aber man sollte sich doch erstmal mit dem Menschen dahinter beschäftigen

man baut sich ja sonst seinen eigenen Käfig wenn man jeden zbs Nachtelf Jäger schon mit hass Gedanken entgegen rennt das ist ja schon fasst naja ......


und Chars für seine Fähigkeiten zu verurteilen ist ja wohl auch eher schlecht, als Hexer zbs nutzt man nunmal die Fähigkeiten die sich anbieten aber zeigt mir mal eine Klasse die das nicht macht

mfg


----------



## StoneSour (30. März 2007)

Ja ich Stimme Vispi und Alcasim voll und ganz zu, man kann einen Char nicht nach Rasse, Klasse oder Skills verurteilen....
Auch wenn jeder 3. Jäger ein Bot wäre kannst du doch nicht alle Verurteilen >.>

So und nun mal "back to topic" 
hassen tu ich eigentlich keine Klasse find lediglich die Menschen zu gewöhnlich xD

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanksen (30. März 2007)

also ich hasse hexer...ich hab nix gegen den Menschen der dahinter steckt....ich finde einfach nur Blizzard koennte diesen char auch weg lassen -.- dieses bloede fear nervt 


EINE sache gibt es die ich hasse......leute die bei mir Totenkiopf sind und mich killen....und die Krönung ist wenn sie dann auch ncoh meine leiche campen -.-


----------



## Mr.Igi (30. März 2007)

Mir gehen Schurken sowas von aufn Wecker...
Beispiel: Als ich mal Warsong gegangen bin ( als Mage ) kamen immer diese Scheiss 19 Schurken und killten mich. ( sah sie nich kommen)

Und Mich regen Nachtelfen Jäger auf ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Weiss au nich wieso ... sind mir zu arrogant


----------



## Patricko (30. März 2007)

Die feigen Klassen wie Hexer und Palas kotzen mich an...


Hexer mit dem Fear und Palas mit der Schild-Ruhstein Kombination.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (30. März 2007)

Gnome allerart, so kleine Kerle sollten einfach kein dämätsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (31. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur weil jemand sein Fähigkeiten benutzt zu hassen finde ich irgendwie traurig.
Jede Klassse/Rasse hat ihre bestimmten Fähigkeiten, die sie ja auch wohl benutzen darf. Wenn ein Lowpala seine Schild-Ruhesteincombo bei einem ?? gegner benutzt finde ich das voll korrekt, und eben genau dieses hasse ich, egal bei welcher Rasse oder Klasse. Wenn Jemand angegriffen wird der +10 lvl niedriger ist. würde mal gerne wissen was das bringen soll. Cool fühlen kann man sich nach so einer Aktion sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Len (31. März 2007)

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit nen enormen Trollhass... bis ich mal selbst in die gegnerische Fraktion reinschnüffelte. Da hat sich dann so einiges geändert. 

Hab heute weder Klassen noch Rassenhass, allerdings kann ich mich nach wie vor weder mit Blutelfen noch mit Draenei anfreunden :/


----------



## Amarillo (31. März 2007)

alle hacken auf den jägern rum! 

für mich ist und bleibt die grösste schisserfraktion die palas auf grund ihrer angstblase!


----------



## Dexis (31. März 2007)

auch wenn der begriff "hass" zu hart für das beschriebene thema ist, verstehe ich auf jeden fall, was gemeint ist. ich denke, wenn man sich eine rasse/ klasse aussucht, hat das auch sicher ein gewissen grund.

da wir hier immer noch von einem fantasy-spiel reden, war für mich z.b. klar, dass ich NIEMALS einen menschen oder zwerg spielen werde, das finde ich so oder in ähnlicher form auch im reallife, das brauch ich nicht nochmal in meiner spiele-welt. deshalb hab ich auch eine (gefühlte) abneigung gegen die restlichen allianz-völker, ich müsste schließlich mit menschen und zwergen zusammenspielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persönlich spiele übrigens einen tauren-druiden. ich habe mich auch relativ schnell dafür entschieden, weil ich einfach mal NICHT die 08/15 rassen wie krieger, jäger oder magier (erkannt: altes diablo-prinzip!) machen wollte.

während das meine meinung zu den charakteren ist, gehen mir weiterhin auch einige spieler an ihren PCs auf die nerven. jeder kennt ja die gammler und bettler in den hauptstädten, die einen wg 5silber oder so anhauen. ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wie diese kinder spaß daran finden, statt 5min farmen zu gehen und diese summe einzustreichen, lieber 15min wie eine klette betteln und absolut ätzend sind!
haben die kein zuhause!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dexis


----------



## Naho (31. März 2007)

also ....

um mich nett auszudrücken ich mag keine palas

gründe:

1. Anstblase+Porten
2. Sind healer und haben platten(find ich ungerecht.wie würdet ihr es finden wenn ein priest mit platten umher rennt.)
3. Einfach ne feige klasse.


----------



## Bloodhunter16 (31. März 2007)

* BLUTELFEN PALAS*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sin doch alle am a**** 
palas die sich unsichtbar machn können so es schrott!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megarock (31. März 2007)

Ich hasse nur Spieler die mit level 60 -70 auf wegrennente level 10 attakieren okay ich muss reden als level 70 Ork Krieger das machst zwar spass ist aber echt unfair und unnötig


----------



## Patricko (31. März 2007)

Bloodhunter16 schrieb:


> * BLUTELFEN PALAS*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne , ne .


*ALLGEMEIN PALAS!!!*



Naja...

Manchmal wenn ich frustriert bin weil solche dummen Hordies meinen Twink im Schling töten und becampen logge ich mal auf meinen Mensch Krieger um und nock alles um was sich mir in den Weg stellt ^^


----------



## razaik (31. März 2007)

also, das viele wat gegen palas ham is irgendwie verständlich. wenn ich gegen palas kämpf reg ich mich auch immer auf^^ aber wenn ihr au pala wärt, würdet ihr net dat gleiche tun? oder würdet ihr nie im leben pala spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patricko (31. März 2007)

razaik schrieb:


> also, das viele wat gegen palas ham is irgendwie verständlich. wenn ich gegen palas kämpf reg ich mich auch immer auf^^ aber wenn ihr au pala wärt, würdet ihr net dat gleiche tun? oder würdet ihr nie im leben pala spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Spiele schon 5 monate WoW und habe nicht mal dran gedacht Pala zu spielen -.-

Jäger ist auch so ne Klasse die ich NIE IM LEBEN zocken würde^^

-Heilung und PLatte

-Einigermaßen DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Tanken kann er auch halbwegs

-Schild ( allgemein) aber in verbindung mit Ruhestein extrem nervig..

---------------------------------

Wollte letztens als 58 Krieger den PvP Türme Quest in den Ossis erledigen.

War drinn hab mich hingesetzt und gewartet^^

Als aufeinmal ein 56 Blutelf Pala ankam -.-

Ich sofort NEIN Zu ihm und was macht er ? 

Greift mich einfach an^^

Man hätte es auch friedlich erledigen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK Kampf hat begonnen ich haute ihm Crits rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er war fast tod ich noch 2300 hp...

Er aktiviert Schild , heilt sich voll -.-

Und der Kampf fing von neu an ich hatte keine Tränke / Verbände...

Als er nur noch 2 % hatte war ich schon tod -.-

*DARUM HASSE ICH DAS SCHILD!!! *


----------



## razaik (31. März 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Wollte letztens als 58 Krieger den PvP Türme Quest in den Ossis erledigen.
> 
> War drinn hab mich hingesetzt und gewartet^^
> 
> ...




ich hasse es net, aber ich kann net behaupten, dass es mich net aufregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: außerdem liebe ich es, das gleiche zu machen wie der blutelf pala mit meinem twink  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (31. März 2007)

Ich hasse keine Jäger aber wenn ich per lfg system mir ne gruppe für ne nicht heroic 5er inze suche dann machts meistens "Zack" und ich bin mit nem jäger in ner Gruppe ...und ich lass von mir nur noch ein lautes "seufz" weil der jäger halt in den normalen 5er inzen so übelst unbrauchbar ist...naja wie auch immer...^^

hab nichts gegen jäger aber manchmal sindse wirklich nervig

Will mehr magier krieger priester warlocks und dudus^^


----------



## Zorkal (31. März 2007)

Naho schrieb:


> also ....
> 
> um mich nett auszudrücken ich mag keine palas
> 
> ...


Können aber nicht so toll heilen...
Jaja sehr gut argumentiert...



Nachtelfen...90% aller nelfen sind totale noobs/Kiddies und halten sich für die Götter wenn sie /lol auf die Leiche einen Hordlers spammen.


----------



## Adler_Auge (31. März 2007)

Mit jedem Blutelfen oder Draenei (Als ich mal Ally angeschnüffelt habe) hatte ich Probleme! 

Alle die ich kennen gelernt habe sind total Arogant!


Ich war letztens mit dem Boot von Ratchet nach Booty Bay (wie schreibt man das nochmal ^^  ) unterwegs, auf dem boot war ein Draenei, er hatte das Level ?? ich war 26 und dann als wir los gefahren sind hat er mich gekillt, das hat mich so viel zeit gekostet! 

Jetzt gibts Rache, ich werde mit Level 40 nach Auberdine gehen da alles weghauen und dann weiter in andere Allystädte und die Spieler nerven!

ICH HABE NOCH NIE EINEN ALLY GETROFFEN DER MICH LEBEN GELASSEN HAT, vieleicht seit ihr anders, aber diese arogante Pack, warum können die net weiter reiten!?

Naja, vieleicht seit ihr anders, aber ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Allys gemacht!

PS: Wie sie mir so ich ihren Kindern ;-)


----------



## razaik (31. März 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Mit jedem Blutelfen oder Draenei (Als ich mal Ally angeschnüffelt habe) hatte ich Probleme!
> 
> Alle die ich kennen gelernt habe sind total Arogant!
> Ich war letztens mit dem Boot von Ratchet nach Booty Bay (wie schreibt man das nochmal ^^  ) unterwegs, auf dem boot war ein Draenei, er hatte das Level ?? ich war 26 und dann als wir los gefahren sind hat er mich gekillt, das hat mich so viel zeit gekostet!
> ...



bei mir killn mich die hordies^^


----------



## Bl1nd (31. März 2007)

Also dieser Thread wundert mich doch ein bisschen..

Naja egal; ich mag keine Tauren und keine Orcs.

Taure: Gross, haarig und hässlich
Orc: Die Leute hinter der Tastatur sind meist wie die Chars selber, asozial und dumm


----------



## Lorille (31. März 2007)

Rote Schriftart führt bei mir meistens zu starker Abneigung verbunden mit einer Tracht Prügel. Bis auf Tauren, da kommt schon mal ein /cuddle dabei raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (31. März 2007)

add; kleine Gnomenweiber mag ich auch nich.... Aber zertrete sie gerne unter meinen Füssen.. Knistert immer so schön..


----------



## Kâtrâx (1. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nabend an alle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (1. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> add; kleine Gnomenweiber mag ich auch nich.... Aber zertrete sie gerne unter meinen Füssen.. Knistert immer so schön..


Waaagh!
Jemand hat Lorille provoziert, weg hier *duck*


----------



## Bl1nd (1. April 2007)

soll mal kommen, da warte ich schon lange drauf...


----------



## Licanin (1. April 2007)

das könnt jetzt dann ein heidenspass werden^^!


----------



## Adler_Auge (1. April 2007)

Haben ja alle was gegen die Jäger hier, sie benutzen nix assoziales und man kann sie auch nicht so schwer umhauen!

Was habt ihr gegen die, weil wir ein pet haben regt dfas die Stoffis auf oder wat? Weil das Pet die schon fast alleine zerstückelt? 

Naja wie auch immer!

Pala is einfach net beliebt und würd es auch nie seien!

Jäger unbrauch bar in Instanzten.........ich war letztens in einer Instanz (Keine Heroic war nur HDW, aber das Prinzip zählt) und stand im Dmgmeter vor nem WL und nem Mage! 

Und mit meinem Pet, naja mit dem kann mir keiner Was vormachen im DMG! 

Sagen wir ich habe 20.000 DMG gemacht, dann hat mein Pet ca. 7-8k DMG gemacht!


Naja ich will jetzt net die Jäger rechtfertigen....also antwortet bitte net hier drauf, ich verstehe nur mansche Kommentare nicht!

PS: Naja vieleicht bin ich auch einfach nur der übelste Profi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*g* *schmunzel*


----------



## Blackdog2001 (1. April 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Mir gehen Schurken sowas von aufn Wecker...
> Beispiel: Als ich mal Warsong gegangen bin ( als Mage ) kamen immer diese Scheiss 19 Schurken und killten mich. ( sah sie nich kommen)
> 
> Und Mich regen Nachtelfen Jäger auf ^^
> ...



19 Schurken in Warsong und die sind alle auf dich los gegangen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch die wo zu dir halten müssten??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Komisch komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann Hexer irgedwie auch nicht leiden weil dich scheiss fearei zum kotzen ist. Mit den Schurken hab ich mich arangiert und ahu sie um wenn sie mir die chance lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (1. April 2007)

Tauren sind so dick und verstellen mir oft die Sicht auf die Acton. Wenn sie sich in einen NPC stellen, ist der nicht anwählbar. Aber ich hasse sie nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Untote sind einfach hässlich. Aber ich hasse sie nicht.

Blutelfen habe die schwulste Cast-Animation die kenne. Aber die hasse ich auch nicht.

Ich spiele ausschließlich Horde-Chars, ohne die Allianzler zu hassen. Erst letzte Woche haben sich mein Twink und ein Ally gemeinsam und in stillem Einverständnis durch den Keller zur ersten Karazhan-Vorquest gekämpft.

Jäger sind zum Farmen und hochleveln die Easy-Mode-Klasse Nummer 1. Ich weiß das, weil ich selber einen als Farmtwink spiele. Quests für zwei Personen schaffe ich mit dem Jäger locker alleine, einige für drei Personen habe ich auch schon solo gemacht. Erst in Instanzen trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen - und weil einige im Grunde genommen keine Ahung vom Jäger haben (außer "Pet drauf und niederschießen"), hat diese Klasse so einen schlechten Ruf. Aber auch Jäger hasse ich nicht. Ich liebe GUTE Jäger (die sind extrem selten).

Was ich wirklich fast hasse sind Spieler, die bestimmte Rassen "hassen" und sich anscheinend keine Gedanken darüber gemacht haben, was "Hass" eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## Thoralfus (1. April 2007)

also ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hass würde ich nicht nicht unbedingt ich wunder mich nur wie nen vermodernden knochenhaufen spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@blind bist du herzlos  ;( ich bremse au für gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (1. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Also dieser Thread wundert mich doch ein bisschen..
> 
> Naja egal; ich mag keine Tauren und keine Orcs.
> 
> ...




eh...
 ich spiel selber nen orc und bin weder asozial oder dumm nur um das klar zu stellen.


----------



## suppaRichie (1. April 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Mit jedem Blutelfen oder Draenei (Als ich mal Ally angeschnüffelt habe) hatte ich Probleme!
> 
> Alle die ich kennen gelernt habe sind total Arogant!
> Ich war letztens mit dem Boot von Ratchet nach Booty Bay (wie schreibt man das nochmal ^^  ) unterwegs, auf dem boot war ein Draenei, er hatte das Level ?? ich war 26 und dann als wir los gefahren sind hat er mich gekillt, das hat mich so viel zeit gekostet!
> ...



Komisch aber genau so kenn ich das von der Horde, ist irgendwie schön zu lesen das es mal was von der eigenen Medizin gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielcht hättest du eher was draus lernen sollen, und einfach fair weiter spielen.


----------



## Zorkal (1. April 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Haben ja alle was gegen die Jäger hier, sie benutzen nix assoziales und man kann sie auch nicht so schwer umhauen!
> 
> Was habt ihr gegen die, weil wir ein pet haben regt dfas die Stoffis auf oder wat? Weil das Pet die schon fast alleine zerstückelt?
> 
> ...


Wieso soll ich nicht antworten?Angst vor gegenteiligen Meinungen?
Jäger sind unnütz.Es ist komplett sinnlos HdW als Vergleich ranzuziehen.
Auf dem lvl fehlen Teilweise elementare Grundskilsl usw.

Jäger haben keinen vernünftigen CC das Pet macht gerne Äger und sie haben keinerlei Gruppensupport(Magierortal,Wasser,Brot)(Hexer:Gesundheitsstein,Seelenstein,Wic
htelaura,Manastein,gehen nie oom).Selbst Offtanks sind sinnvoller da sie zur not schnell als Tank einspringen können.

Ich mag Jäger.Aber wirklich nützlich sind sie nicht.


----------



## suppaRichie (1. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich nicht antworten?Angst vor gegenteiligen Meinungen?
> Jäger sind unnütz.Es ist komplett sinnlos HdW als Vergleich ranzuziehen.
> Auf dem lvl fehlen Teilweise elementare Grundskilsl usw.
> 
> ...


Der Jäger hat seinen Gruppenaspekt für Schutz vor Naturschaden^^, naja bringt nicht viel gegen Feuerschaden, aber schon Sinnfoll. 

Mal ohne Spass, selbs wenn ein BM seine Klasse beherscht bringt aauch diese Klasse was. Auch das Pet kann als Tank "mal" einspringen (wohl gemerkt das Pet eines BM´s).
Die anderen Talentbäume sollte man beim Jäger auch nicht vergessen, auch diese bringen was für eine Gruppe, und nur weil seit BC es keine Inis mehr gibt wo man mit einem Boss Gassi gehn muss, sollte man die Quallitäten eines Jägers nicht ganz verläugnen. Er ist eine Alternative zu anderen, nicht mehr aber auch bestimmt nicht weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (1. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> add; kleine Gnomenweiber mag ich auch nich.... Aber zertrete sie gerne unter meinen Füssen.. Knistert immer so schön..



Spielst du in meinem Realmpool?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (2. April 2007)

Mh, ich kann schon verstehen, dass da eine gewisse "negative Beziehung" zu manchen Klassen/Rassen besteht, meist zur gegnerischen Fraktion, aber wie kann man ernsthaft sagen, dass man solche hasst?

Ich hasse gott sei Dank niemanden, weder nachm Ganken noch als nutzloses gruppenmitglied in Instanzen lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt nur manchmal Situationen, da denk ich: ach typisch .... aber ist dann bei der nächsten positiven Erfahrung verflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht vergessen: es ist ein Spiel!


----------



## wow fr3ak (2. April 2007)

Hallo bin noch relativ neu habe einen ja man glaubt es kaum nelf Jäger mache damit q die für 2 leute gemacht sind!
jo ich hasse auch keine rasse klasse etc da ich zwar aktiv erst seit kurzen spiele aber schon oft mit verschiedenen 70ern anderer rassen und klassen bei freunden gespielt habe!
ich hasse es nur wenn so ein oberwichtiger mit level ?? daherkommt mich mit meinen mikrigen 18 leveln zerhaut und dann immer wieder auf mich ein metzelt und ich verstehe auch nicht wie man sagen kann jo mir ist das passiert taja mach ich es auch man sollte nicht machen was die anderen bei einem gemacht haben sondern sollte besser sein als die die einen früher genervt haben.

mfg


----------



## Neronis (2. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> LOL, bist du peinlich!
> 
> bogus666 <--- INT-Buff pls



Typisch, sowas kann nur von 'nem N811 - Hunter kommen!


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2007)

Neronis schrieb:


> Typisch, sowas kann nur von 'nem N811 - Hunter kommen!




Öööy, das ist diskriminierend. Das könnte von jedem Hunter kommen. *schnüff* Nachtelfen sind lieb!


----------



## Nimbrod (2. April 2007)

naja Noxiel weißt doch wie das mit den sterotpyne ist einen klischee erfüller gibs immer ^^ *Noxiel tröst*


----------



## Lorille (2. April 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *schnüff* Nachtelfen sind lieb!



Und ihre Ohren eine Delikatesse, leider sind sie von Highlord Bolvar unter Artenschutz gestellt worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich nicht antworten?Angst vor gegenteiligen Meinungen?
> Jäger sind unnütz.Es ist komplett sinnlos HdW als Vergleich ranzuziehen.
> Auf dem lvl fehlen Teilweise elementare Grundskilsl usw.
> Jäger haben keinen vernünftigen CC das Pet macht gerne Äger und sie haben keinerlei Gruppensupport(Magierortal,Wasser,Brot)(Hexer:Gesundheitsstein,Seelenstein,Wic
> ...


Du hast ja mal gar keine Ahnung!!!

Keinerlei Gruppensupport!? Naturschutz, Aura des Volltreffers, Mal des Jägers, Irreführung davon hat die Gruppe wohl nix, ha!?^^

Komisch bis jetzt hat sich jeder Tank gefreut, wenn er nur zwei tanken musste weil den dritten mein Def-Pet beschäftigt, bis alles andere down is^^ komisch komisch, gut braucht auch mal nen heal zwischendurch wegen relativ wenig HP aber mit fast 11k Rüstung kann ein 70er Elite schon ne weile drauf kloppen^^

Mit ner gut getimeten Eisfalle nimmst einen Mob raus und zwar bis zum Ende. Man muss halt nur den CD richtig berechnen und abschätzen!

So, das solte erst mal langen. Also vor deinem nächsten Post evtl. mal das Denken anfangen.


----------



## Trixer (2. April 2007)

Also es gibt 2 Klassen die ich im PvP einfach nich leiden kann
Schurken und Hexenmeister...
Wenn die sich von hintenanschleichen und du sie nicht bemerkst bis du schon sofort tot
da kann man nix gegen machen (Besonders Untot-Schurken-Twinks verachte ich)
Und Hexenmeister gehn mir auch aufn Sack 
Die DoTs ticken  dich nach ca 5 sekunden down und wenn die dann noch ein pet haben is das das allerschlimmste 
die sind dann einfach net zu besiegen wenn man dann noch gefeart is gehts gar net 
also 
und eine Rase kann ich auch nich leiden: Blutelfen
sie denke sie wären so elegant wie Michael jackson aber können dann gar nichts 
und guckt euch doch mal die Männlichen Blutelfen an wie die stehen als wenn die Titten hätten 
und nebenbei passen sie gar net zur horde


----------



## bogus666 (2. April 2007)

Ich gebe zu, Hass ist hier in der Tat das falsche Wort. Leider ist mir bei der Threaderstellung kein alternatives Wort eingefallen, und bevor ich einen ganzen Satz im Titel schreibe, falle ich eben doch lieber auf ein einziges, markantes Wort zurueck.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist mir im Nachhinein ein passenderer Begriff eingefallen: Abneigung. Ich hasse keinerlei Rassen oder Klassen, sondern bin, wir in meinem Post erklaert, bestimmten Rassen- und Klassenkombinationen sehr abgeneigt aus den von mir schon genannten Gruenden.


----------



## razielsun (2. April 2007)

besondere klassen/ rassen die ich nicht mag??

ach ja: allianz!!!
x. alle gnome die ich bisher getroffen habe haben mich hinterhältig angegriffen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
x. menschen meinen immer einen auf dicke welle zu machen bis ich sie zurecht gewiesen habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
x. zwerge?? bisher keine probleme gehabt...
x. nachtelfen sind würdige gegner... immer wieder interessante beute...

drenai?? coole rasse und ich habe wirklich nichts gegen sie...

klassen... tja bisher hatte ich immer das gefühl druiden sind einfach nur leichte beute und von jägern sollte ich mich fern halten... ist halt so bei schurken aber das ist ja bei jeder klasse anders...


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2007)

so dann auch von mir ein beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wem ich gar ned leiden kann ... HORDE im allgemeinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr ... 
so und da wären dann die PALADINE und DRUIDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das sind 2 klassen die ich selber nie spielen würde ... und deswegen mag ich die einfach ned ... 
pala wegen ihrem crap schild wasjedem aufn sack geht ... 
wenn 2 leute auf nen pala im bg einschlagen ... er nur mehr 1% .. er amcht schild ... 
ja glaubt er jetzt wir gehen freiwillig ??? oder wir machen keinen schaden mehr auf ihn ??? 

und druiden ... ich weiß ned ... gefallt mir einfach ned .. ist allgemein ... ich mag einfach keine bäume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (2. April 2007)

ich als taure hasse irgendwie alle maennlichen allianz-models, egal welcher rasse sie angehoeren.
im gegensatz dazu mag ich aber alle weibliche, huebschen allianz mitglieder, ausser die weiblichen zwerge.

woher das nur kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja, innerhalb der fraktion finde ich untode einfach nur haesslich, aber das passt zu den meistgespielten klassen der untoten ja auch ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> klassen... tja bisher hatte ich immer das gefühl druiden sind einfach nur leichte beute und von jägern sollte ich mich fern halten... ist halt so bei schurken aber das ist ja bei jeder klasse anders...


dann hast du bissher nur gegen restos wirklich gekaempft, ansonsten ist das so gut wie unmoeglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bevgev (2. April 2007)

Ich hasse keine Klasse. Ich mag nur Gnome nicht so wircklich. 

Ob ich was gegen Gnome habe? 

hmmm 

Nichts was hilft. 

Ne aber mal Scherz beiseite was ich nicht ganz Nachvollziehen kann ist der Hass gegen Paladine. Ich meine ich spiele jetzt seid dem 29.04.2005 und ich habe eigentlich noch nie irgendwelchen hass zu spüren bekommen. Das einzige was oft war ist das einige Klassen den Paladin als privat Pet sehen, aber solche Kameraden habe ich mir ganz schnell erzogen ( paar mal sterben lassen beim buffen vergessen durften nach nem tod laufen ) und schon waren die ganz lieb zu einem. 

Man muß sagen es gibt bei JEDER Klasse/Rasse in WoW Idioten, aber wegen ein paar geistigen Tieffliegern gleich eine ganze Klasse/Rasse zu hassen? ne das isses mir net wert. 

MFG 

Bevgev 

70er Paladin auf Aman`Thul

-EDIT- 

Und weil sich hier viele über das Schild aufregen. Mal ne frage euch kotzt das Schild an? Ihr wisst das der Paladin unter dem Schild -50% Attack speed hat ( Kann man mit punkten tief im Schutzbaum ausgleichen ). Ihr wisst das es 5 minuten cd hat, und Vorahnung auslöst? Ihr wisst das es bei den heutigen DMG zahlen manchmal die einzige möglichkeit ist mal in ruhe nen heal durchzubekommen?


----------



## Zorkal (2. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Du hast ja mal gar keine Ahnung!!!
> 
> Keinerlei Gruppensupport!? Naturschutz, Aura des Volltreffers, Mal des Jägers, Irreführung davon hat die Gruppe wohl nix, ha!?^^
> 
> ...


In welcher Instanz brauch ich Naturschutz...moooooment.....ich habs gleich...Tempel?
Aura des Volltrefers...oke die ist nützlich.
Mal des Jägers hilft nur dem Jäger selber.

Irreführung?Aggroradius reduzierung.Bringt garnix...in BC sind die meisten Bosse so angelegt das der ganze Raum addet wenn man die angreift.Also Mobs auslassen ist nur selten drinne und wenn auch meistens ohne den Skill.
Das dein Pet einen Mob tankt nehm ich dir nicht ab.In welchen Instanzen warst du?
Eisfalle ist viel schwerer zu zielen/timen/und vorallendingen zu managen als der sheep.

Bist wohl sehr überzeugt von deiner Klasse,hm?
Klar macht ihr viel Schaden,aber ansonsten eher mau.

Also denk mal eher selber nach.


----------



## suppaRichie (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> In welcher Instanz brauch ich Naturschutz...moooooment.....ich habs gleich...Tempel?
> Aura des Volltrefers...oke die ist nützlich.
> Mal des Jägers hilft nur dem Jäger selber.
> 
> ...


So ganz nebenbei das Pet eines BM ist durch aus in der lagen 1 Elite mob zu tanken, aber ist schon ok, du kannst jäger nicht so richtig gut leiden. Ist es nicht der Schaden den Magier, Schurken......machen für die meisten Gruppen/Raids der Grund solche Klassen mit zu nehmen?


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> In welcher Instanz brauch ich Naturschutz...moooooment.....ich habs gleich...Tempel?
> Aura des Volltrefers...oke die ist nützlich.
> Mal des Jägers hilft nur dem Jäger selber.
> 
> ...



Es gibt genügend BC-Instanzen wo Naturschutz was bringt.

Aura ist sehr nützlich

Ein voll geskilltes Mal des Jägers gibt 100% des Fernkampfbonuses ebenso im Nahkampf für ALLE die das Ziel angreifen (Fernkampf sowieso) - außerdem hilft die Markierung unter Umständen

Irreführung?Aggroradiusreduzierung? Was meinst du?
Irreführung leitet die Aggro auf ein ausgewähltes Ziel um (Tank), das, plus erhöhte Reichweite eines Jägers plus Totstellen und Fallen, macht einen guten Jäger  zu einem extrem guten Puller.

Für einige Zeit kann jedes Pet (ob BM oder MM) einen (normalen) Mob tanken, auf BM (und gebufft^^ jaaa gebufft!) ohne weiteres auch einige Zeit einen Elite, zum Stoffieretten oder Zeit schinden bis es wer anderer übernimmt, reichts alle Mal.

Klar is Eisfalle schwerer zu timen als Sheep, aber sheepen kannst nur einen Gegner, mit Jäger und Eisfalle hast du dann noch die Möglichkeit einen 2. für einige Zeit aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.Pet und Frostfalle udn Aspekt ist sehr gut zum kiten.

Mit untersten geskillten Schuß im Treffsicherheitsbaum pullt man auch viele Casterklassen,usw,usf


Dieses ganze Rassen/Klassengehasse geht mir tierisch aufn Geist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - wieweit hast du einen Jäger gespielt um über seine Möglichkeiten 100% Bescheid zu wissen?

Zu den anderen, bähh die Nachtelfen sind so mies, und die Palas buhu die machen immer ihr Schild an,heul und überhaupt sind alle Gnome blöd wähwähwäh...wenn ich die sehe haue ich die alle um, weil ich bin sooo cool und alle anderen die ich nicht mag sind doof, alle, wurscht wer die spielt und wie und warum....
und sowieso und überhaut Tot der Allianz, für die Horde, ftw, sind alle imba und darum 4ever - hab zwar keine Ahnung was das alles genau heißt, aber klingt cool.

*kotz smiley such*

Bitte Alter dazu schreiben und ingame Name und Realm, damit mir´s nicht versehentlicherweise passieren kann unabsichtlich mit ein paar Kiddies in ne Randomgroup zu kommen.


----------



## Odoko (2. April 2007)

Hassen tu ich grundsätzlich in WoW nix und niemanden....ich liebe diese Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir optisch nicht gefällt...... Dranei
  (geschmackssache)

Was ich bis vor kurzem nicht mochte...... Horde
  (mittlerweile hab ich doch ein paar nette Begegnungen erlebt...Auf höherem Lvl ist das Niveau wohl auch   etwas höher...d.h nicht alles niederkloppen was möglich ist.... Horde und Allys beide mit PvP-On friedlich nebeneinander ist auch mal was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gegen Jäger hab ich gar nix....hatte noch nie Probs mit Jägern. Hexer sind sowiso das ultimative (liegt wohl daran, dass ich selber einen spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nicht so ernst nehmen). Palas...hmmm...nungut....gute Allroundklasse in niedrigen Lvls....in Highlevels bin ich nich so überzeugt von Palas, aber völlig wertlos sind sie nicht....das ist keine Klasse.....

Schurken mag ich im PvP auch nicht....obwohl ich selber einen PvP-Schurken hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Untote find ich optisch absolut genial....(würd nur niemals Horde spielen....is einfach nich meins)

Priester ist eine Klasse von der es viel zu wenig gibt. 

Zwerge mag ich sehr, Gnome find ich hässlich...

Sooo, das bezieht sich aber alles nur auf den Charakter im Spiel....der Mensch der hiinter diesem Charakter steht ist nochmal was ganz eigens....auch da gibt es natürlich super nette Leute und richtige Arschlöcher....

Vom Prinzip her ist doch alles gut wie es ist....es macht Spass und das ist das wichtigste....

soweit so gut.....
Odo


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> In welcher Instanz brauch ich Naturschutz...moooooment.....ich habs gleich...Tempel?
> Aura des Volltrefers...oke die ist nützlich.
> Mal des Jägers hilft nur dem Jäger selber.
> 
> ...



rofl ... du bist wirklich einer ... der seit dem release vom WoW keine ahnung von hunter hat ...
hast du schon mal einen hunter gezockt wenn ja ??? lvl ??? 

1. naturschutz ich sag nur vor BC AQ40 (kennst warhscheinlich ned)
2. aura hast selber eingesehen das es nützlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. mal des jäger --- ROFL nur für hunter !!! das kann man skillen so das es den nahkämpfern auch hilft ... nur so btw ... 
4. irreführung ... was gibts daran auszusetzen ???
5. das pet --- du meinst mein pet kann kein boss oder elite mob tanken ... rofl letztnes in bollwerk kein problem gehabt ... die 3 bosse zu tanken ... es muss nur 2 mal knurren drauf ... und fertig ... 
6. eisfalle ??? was is daran schwer zu timen ... stell dir vor ... ich kann sogar einen mob dauernd in der eisfalle lassen ... genauso wie sheep ... jetzt guckst ne !!!!

bring mal mehr erfahrung über klassen über die du redest ... weil da bekomm ich gleich einen hals ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> In welcher Instanz brauch ich Naturschutz...moooooment.....ich habs gleich...Tempel?
> Aura des Volltrefers...oke die ist nützlich.
> Mal des Jägers hilft nur dem Jäger selber.
> Irreführung?Aggroradius reduzierung.Bringt garnix...in BC sind die meisten Bosse so angelegt das der ganze Raum addet wenn man die angreift.Also Mobs auslassen ist nur selten drinne und wenn auch meistens ohne den Skill.
> ...


Oh man, der nächste Beitrag der Dein Unwissen bestätigt. *kopf schüttel*

1. Ja ich bin von meinem Hunter überzeugt. Ich spiele ihn gern und mit Leidenschaft. Ist halt genau mein Ding.
2. Mal des Jägers erhöht die Distanzangriffskraft für alle, nicht nur für den Jäger
3. Irreführung hat mal gar nix mit Aggroradius reduzieren zu tun. Die Aggro von drei Schüssen wird auf den Tank umgeleitet, sprich die anderen können eher mehr DMG machen. Ist auch zum pullen ganz gut geeignet. Weiterhin hat es mit Mobs auslassen überhaupt nichts zu tun.
4. Tja das mit dem Pet ist halt so, evtl ist tanken der falsche Ausdruck aber es beschäftigt ihn und solange kein anderer auf den Mob Schaden macht, bleibt er beim pet und es braucht halt öfter mal nen Heal, aber mit ca. 10 - 11K Rüstung geht was.
5. Mit der Eisfalle haste recht, das ist nicht einfach, aber es gibt ja auch gute Hunter^^
6. Naturschutz: Schattenlaby 1. Boss, Dampfkammer, Botanikum öfter (ist nicht wirklich viel, aber besser als gar nix)
7. ich war schon in allen Instanzen

So und nun freue ich mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Post, in dem Du wieder Dein Unwissen los werden möchtest. Das Du dich dezent zum deppen machst, ist Dir hoffentlich klar!?


----------



## Zorkal (2. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Oh man, der nächste Beitrag der Dein Unwissen bestätigt. *kopf schüttel*
> 
> 1. Ja ich bin von meinem Hunter überzeugt. Ich spiele ihn gern und mit Leidenschaft. Ist halt genau mein Ding.
> 2. Mal des Jägers erhöht die Distanzangriffskraft für alle, nicht nur für den Jäger
> ...


/1 Ist ja kein Diskussionspunkt
/2 Welche Klasse macht den noch Fernkampf...?Zauber zählen nicht
/3 Ok das hab ich verwechselt.Ist nützlich aber der Tank kann genauso gut selber pullen
/4 Achso...k mit nem guten Heiler klappt das.
/5 Genau darum geht es 90% aller Hunter die ich kenne sind eher mau was sowas angeht.
/6 Schattenlaby kenn ich auswendig,der erste Boss macht garantiert Schattenschaden...Dampfkammer war ich leider noch nie.Botanikum kann man es zwar benutzen aber wirklich der Bringer ist es nicht.
/7 Gratz =)Auch Karazhan usw?

/8 Weil du es sagst?In den Foren heulen komischerweise die meisten Jäger rum das man sie nicht zwingend braucht.


@B1ubb:
Ich würde jetz gerne l2p oder so schreiben aber das reicht dir wahrscheinlich nicht.

Du warst im Bollwerk:GZ wirklich eine Instanz die man als Maßstab nehmen kann.Wirklich superschwer=)
Ich rede grade von BC und nicht von Classicwow.AQ ist Vergangenheit.
/6 Also...Eisfalle musst du hinlegen,der Mob muss durchlaufen,und nacheisen ist auch nicht wirklich leicht.

Elgabriel hat  richtige Argumente du nur irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten.


@Kwat

Ja was wollt ihr alles skillen BM und Treff gleichzeitig?^^
Achja zu Irreführungas hab ich (s.O) mit einem anderen Skill verwechselt.

Ich hasse Jäger nicht=/ Ich hab nur auf einen Post geantwortet und schon meinen alle ich hasse Jäger.
Verallgemeinerung ftw.
Ich habe teilweise verdammt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Jägern gemacht(Rudelaspekt wurde nicht ausgestellt,Pulls die den Namen nicht verdienen und immer wieder die im Nachhinein lustigen Kamikatzepets)


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2007)

zorka hast du eigentlich ahnung ??? 

du redest von BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ROFL als wäre bollwerk keine BC instanz ... ist gut ... du bubi ... 
2. eisfalle ... was is daran schwer darauf zu achten ob ein mob in der eisfalle ist oder nicht ?
ist er aus der eisfalle raus ... einmal anschießen ... aggro hast du ... mob kommt auf dich zu ... eisfalle hinlegen ... und ruhe ist ... 

irgendwelche halbwahrheiten ??? 
sag mir mal welche argumente falsch sind die ich geschrieben habe ... 
glaub mir ich kann meine klasse ... und ich spiel sie gerne !!!!


----------



## Elgabriel (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> /1 Ist ja kein Diskussionspunkt
> /2 Welche Klasse macht den noch Fernkampf...?Zauber zählen nicht
> /3 Ok das hab ich verwechselt.Ist nützlich aber der Tank kann genauso gut selber pullen
> /4 Achso...k mit nem guten Heiler klappt das.
> ...


1. Subba, erledigt
2. Distanzangriffskraft, ob und wie das für Magier, Hexenmeister, Shadowpriest zählt bin ich nicht ganz sicher
3. Ja machen die meisten auch, der Aggroaufbau geht halt schneller, die anderen können früher DMG machen
4. Subba, erledigt
5. Vorurteil, geh mal mit nem guten Jäger, dann wirst deine Meinung evtl. ändern
6. Schattenlaby der erste Boss haut unter anderem eine Giftwolke raus, definitiv ist das Naturschaden, das es nicht der BRINGER ist, ist mir klar aber wie gesagt besser als gar nix
7. Karazhan bin ich noch am Pre-Q, leider
8. Keiner der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, wird irgendwohin mitgenommen. Ich hab da zum Glück keinerlei Probleme, kenne inzwischen viele Leute und werde des öfteren gefragt ob ich mitgeh.

PS: Wenn Du deinen ersten Post nicht derart agressiv verfasst hättest, würden auch nicht alle Jäger auf dir rumprügeln^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (2. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> zorka hast du eigentlich ahnung ???
> 
> du redest von BC
> 
> ...



Bollwerk ist eine BC Instanz für Neuankömmlinge.Die kann man nicht als Vergleich heranziehen,da sie sehr einfach ist.Und ich nehme dir nicht ab das dein Pet die Bosse dort tankt.Dann musst du BM geskillt sein.
Zweimal knurren?Glaub ich dir nicht...die Aggro hat der Hexer mti zwei Schattenblitzen wieder.

BM und Aura geht zusammen nicht.Deswegen kann man nur eines davon als Pluspunkt für die Gruppe verbuchen.
Du redest von AQ40 obwohl du selber auch nicht drinn warst.

Du redest davon das Eisfalle so einfach wäre.Der Mob muss ihn die Eisfalle reinrennen.
Ist damit etwas schwerer Caster ausm Spiel zunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und jetzt im allgemeinen zu deiner Art:
Sobald jemand anderer Meinung ist ist er ein Bubi,ein noob oder sonstwas.
Und mach bitte weniger "..."


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo hoffe die vernünftigen Jäger nehmen mir das nicht übel.
Hab mich vielleicht im ersten Post zum Thema Jäger im Ton vergriffen aber mich regt das immer auf wenn Leute so tun also ob ihre Klasse die einzig wahre wäre.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2007)

was redest du ??

bitte auf welchen server spielst du ... oder mit welchen jägern ??? 
mein pet hat alle 3 bosse getankt und das ohne probleme ... was ist daran so schwer ???

und nein ich bin nicht beastmaster geskillt ... aber ich kann gerne ein demo das nächste mal machen ... 

----

warum soll ich nicht in AQ40 gewesen sein ??? 
bin ich froh das ich auf destrohmath nicht mit meiner gilde den 5ten twins kill gehabt haben ...

----

eisfalle ... ROFL man nimmt auch keine caster in eine eisfalle ... sondern die mobs die keine manaklasse sind ... in die eisfalle locken 1. mehr rüsi 2. braucht man mehr aufwand ... die caster sind meistens in paar sekunden down ... wenn mal kurz ein jeder draufhaut ... 

ich weiß zwar ned mit was für jäger du in welchen instanzen warst ... aber ahnung vom jäger hast du absolut keinen ... also bitte rede nicht darüber ... 
ist zwar recht schön und gut das du keine jäger magst ... aber erzähl hier einfach keinen scheiß von einer klasse ... von der du absolut keine ahnung hast .. !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> /1 Ist ja kein Diskussionspunkt
> /2 Welche Klasse macht den noch Fernkampf...?Zauber zählen nicht
> /3 Ok das hab ich verwechselt.Ist nützlich aber der Tank kann genauso gut selber pullen
> /4 Achso...k mit nem guten Heiler klappt das.
> ...




Nochmal zum Mal: geskillt zählen 100% (bei 5 Punkten) des Bonuses für Fernkampf auch für den Nahkampf und das kommt somit Tank und zB Schurken zugute 

Zur Irreführung, natürlich kann ein Tank auch pullen, allerdings bekommt er mit Irreführung die Aggro von 3 Jäger-Schüssen, uU bevor der Mob überhaupt beim Tank ist und das ist schon mal ordentlicher Aggro-Aufbau! 

Dann hat ein Jäger eine höhere Reichweite, außerdem kann er uU mit Fallen arbeiten und v.a. sich totstellen, was missglückte Pulls ausgleichen kann.

Zum Pet-Tanken und BM/MM-Skillung, natürlich geht nicht beides skillen, bzw. hats keinen Sinn...die Sache ist die, das auch ein MM-Pet mal kurz tanken kann, v.a. bei Trashmobs,etc...und v.a. zur Stoffierettung einschreiten kann. Ein BM-Pet hält halt dementsprechend mehr aus.

Zur Falle...also so schwer is nun auch wieder nicht einen Gegner in die Falle zu locken, und bei entsprechender Absprache, gehts ja zur Not, wenn am Tank 2-3 Mobs kleben, man schnell hinrennt und einem ne Eisfalle vor die Füße legt....oder halt wie du meinst zum Caster der den Tank bearbeitet.

Und wie erwähnt gibt es den Schweigen verursachten Schuß, mit dme du eben auch Caster pullen kannst.(sofern nicht immun natürlich)


Klar gibts schlechte Jäger und nachdem Jäger nicht grad ne seltene Klasse ist auch viele schlechte Jäger...

Genau wie sauviele sauschlechte Tanks, die vom Tanken 0% Ahnung haben.

Und viele Jäger maulen, weil wir doch DMG-mässig generft wurden (AG/AP Umrechnung,Arkaner Schuß,etc) und viele im Jäger (leider viele Jäger selbst) halt eine reine DMG-Klasse sehen und darum jetzt lieber keine mitnehmen.

Daß Jäger aber 1. noch immer ordentlich und beständigen Schaden raushauen können, und auch sonst nützlich sind, übersehen halt die meisten.


----------



## Zorkal (2. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was redest du ??
> 
> bitte auf welchen server spielst du ... oder mit welchen jägern ???
> mein pet hat alle 3 bosse getankt und das ohne probleme ... was ist daran so schwer ???
> ...


Mit dem letzten Satz hast du bewiesen das du keinen Plan hast.In den meisten 5er Instanzen sind die Caster das gefährlichste ,deswegen nimmt man auch meistens Caster in sheep.Und nicht die Nahkämpfer die werden getankt und downgefocuset.

Du hast in einem Thread geschrieben das dies dein Main ist...dann hast du geschrieben das du mit lvl 58 in die Scherbenwelt gegangen bist.Mit lvl 58 hat man in AQ schlechte Karten.

Ich spiele auf Malygos,nicht grad der beste Server,aber nicht viel schlechter als alle anderen PvE-Server.

Auf Argumente die dir nicht in deine komische Meinung passen gehst du garnicht ein.
So ich such jetzt ein paar Jägerwhinethreads raus:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...07512&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...46955&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56931&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56699&sid=3


----------



## Keyfun (2. April 2007)

Bei eurem ganzen jägergeschwafel trau ich mich kaum noch selbst nen post zu machen ^^

Ich hasse keine klasse oder rasse. Ich habe auch keine abneigung gegen sie. (Naja VLLT. ein BISCHEN gegen Shamys und palys ^^)
Ich hasse nur die noobplayer die immer meinen Spieler der Gegenfraktion metzeln zu müssen. Ich find das auch immer toll wenn man was mit Hordleern zusammen macht. In der brennenden steppen nen 60 elite zusammen legen oder wenn man beim Teufelstofffarmen mal nen zu großen Pull hingelegt hat von nem hordi gerretet zu werden ist halt klasse. Dann tank ich als 55mage auch gerne mal nen 60 elite ^^
Es ist wirklich so dsa in den höheren Gebieten immer weniger feindlichkeit herscht, was wohl auch an den neutralen Standorten liegt.
Natürlich gehe ich auch gerne mal mit einem aus meiner gilde ins brachland und mach vor ner gruppe hordis ein duell ^^ Der verlierer stirbt und der gewinner darf hordler metzeln xD Aber trotzdem töte ich nicht alles was vor meiner nase liegt.
Das einzige was ich verstehen kann ist wenn man Hordler in den "Befestigten" gebieten tötet. (oder halt allys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
AUßER: Dunkemondjahrmarkt. Ich wurde erst ein einziges Mal in Mulgore getötet und ich HASSE es wenn allys Hordler in Elwyn angreifen wenn Jahrmarkt ist. Manchmal gehe ich auch in Hordlergebiete nicht um hordler zu töten sondern ihnen beim questen zu helfen =P

So long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auroooo (3. April 2007)

Moin,

komem von "Die ewige Wacht" und wenn man da drauf spielt weis man erst wie nervig Jäger sind.
Da laufen nur Jäger fast rum ehct schlimm und dann noch Nachtelfen omg...
Tja Hexer hasse ich nur wnen ich Krieger spiele xD
Mh auf Horde seite mag ich Trolle und Orcs nicht.
Mh ja und auf jedenfall HASSE ich Draenei SCHAMIS und Blutelf PALADIN da mit läuft jeder trottel rum.


----------



## Isbjörn (3. April 2007)

Zu den Jägern sage ich nur: Das hier
Ansonsten war unser Volk schon vor 60 Jahren toleranter als du. Vielleicht hast du ja noch eine steile Karriere vor dir...


----------



## Grizzla (3. April 2007)

Also in meiner Sicht hasse ich kein Rasse und Klasse
wenn nur spieler die einen beim Farmen killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. April 2007)

ich war in AQ wie AQ rausgekommen ist ... mit meinem shamy .... 
und da hab ich mich auch abgewechselt mit einem gildem8 ... er hatte einen full t2 und random epics hunter

das mit den caster kann man spielen wie man will ... andere machen es so ... andere so ... das seh ich schon ein ... aber wir haben es bis jetzt immer so gemacht ... und sind immer gut durchgekommen (ohne wipe und durchgeschafft) 

rofl und die ganzen heul threads ... das sind alles hunter ... die 0 plan davon haben ... was der 
jäger eigentlich kann .. ( auch wenn sie 70 sind) ein guter hunter wird sicher nicht vom raid
ausgeschlossen bleiben ... soviel ist auf jedenfall mal klar ... dafür können sie zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (3. April 2007)

Hmm, eigentlich hasse ich auch keine Klasse, oder Rasse.

Bei mir sind die Nachtelfen nur was unbeliebt, aber das ich sie hasse, würde ich nicht sagen.

Man lernt jede Klasse/Rasse zu schätzen =)


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich war in AQ wie AQ rausgekommen ist ... mit meinem shamy ....
> und da hab ich mich auch abgewechselt mit einem gildem8 ... er hatte einen full t2 und random epics hunter
> 
> das mit den caster kann man spielen wie man will ... andere machen es so ... andere so ... das seh ich schon ein ... aber wir haben es bis jetzt immer so gemacht ... und sind immer gut durchgekommen (ohne wipe und durchgeschafft)
> ...


AQ:Achso,k,dann entschuldige ich mich mal.

K,wenn das bei dir klappt möcht ich nicht näher draufeingehen.

Im Raid werden die mitgenommen klar.
Aber in 5er Gruppen nimmt man meistens lieber den Hexer/Magier/Schattenpriester mit.
Deswegen whinen viele Jäger.Stell dir mal vor deine Gilde/Kumpels ist(sind) in Karazhan während du im lfg nach einer Gruppe für Shadowlab fragst.Irgendwie frustrierend oder?

@Isbjörn Meinst du mich?
Wo bin ich intolerant?Ich zähle die Schwächen der Jäger auf.Wenn du unbedingst willst auch die Stärken:

Gruppe:
-Viel Dmg auch ohne Mana
-Sind bei Aggro nicht sofort tot
-Können als Ingi die Gruppe nach einem Whipe (vielleicht) retten.
-Mehrfachschuss ist super=)
-In den meisten Fällen haben sie auch die Aura

Solo:
-Beste Soloklasse
-Perfekt zum farmen
-Privattank
-Finden jeden Gegner den sie brauchen
-Halten auch mehr aus als andere DDs falls es mal eng wird.


----------



## hardok (3. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Solo:
> -Beste Soloklasse
> -Perfekt zum farmen
> -Privattank
> ...


ich dachte du wolltest den jaeger beschreiben und nicht den feral druiden?


----------



## Trel (3. April 2007)

wieso hackt ihr immer auf den armen jägern rum?

neid?! ;-)

und an die leute due lieber hexer oder sonstiges mit nehmen, ihr tut  mir leid...


meister edit sagt:

Ich spiele wohl die meistgehasste Klassen/Rassen Kombi,

und ich find es gut so ;-)


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2007)

hardok schrieb:


> ich dachte du wolltest den jaeger beschreiben und nicht den feral druiden?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das trifft wirklich auf beide zu=)
Aber eigentlich meinte ich den Jäger.


----------



## Odoko (3. April 2007)

Lasst doch ma die armen Jäger in Ruhe.....könne ja auch nix für....

Und ein Jäger der seine Klasse beherrscht, ist in jedemfall besser wie jede andere Klasse, die nur n bissle "draufhaun" (und davon gibts jede menge)!

Fazit: Im Grunde is es egal, wen man mitnimmt....man kann Glück oder Pech haben....unabhängig von der Klasse... !!!! So siehts nämlich aus.....


----------



## Wernher (3. April 2007)

Gibt eigentlich keine Klasse die ich wirklich nciht mag.
Wenn mir beim Questen und/oder farmen jmd. in den Rücken fällt dann isses eigenclih egal wer das ist, da bekommt man meißtens Wut (als Krieger sowizo XD ).  Naja aufn PvP server muss ich einfach damit rechnen.


----------



## b1ubb (3. April 2007)

zorkal hat glaub ich jetzt eh verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das es nicht nut noob jäger gibt (auch wenn er mit zuviel zu tun gehabt hat (leider ;( ))

natürlich gibt es viele jäger die einfach nur autoshot afk gehen ... 
und jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile ... der jäger mehr .... aber auch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr ... 

aber gottseidank gibt es leute wie zorkal ... die auch mal ihre meinung ein bisschen ändern ... 
weil ich hab schon genug leute gesehen ... denen man gezeigt hat das was sie behauptet haben falsch war
und sie trotzdem noch immer der meinung waren ... ja bla ... glück oder wtf ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zorkal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuki (3. April 2007)

Ich hasse eigentlich nur Leute die solche Omgwtfrofl namen haben, Dazu kommen noch die Meisten Krieger im Team die Lieber auf Ego DD zocken als zu Tanken, Wenn die wieder ihre Dummen Sprüche raushauen warum man nun Tod ist geh ich an die Decke.

Vom Aussehen her mag ich Nachtelfen nicht die sehen irgendwie Naja aus wie aus nen Kinderbuch. 

Palas sind Lustig wenn die Angstblase anmachen Schön Wucherwurzel und Warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst würde ich Pala nie Spielen mit nach meiner Erfahrung sind Palas und Krieger zocker ehr Mehr Ego Spieler oder noch nicht Alt Genug. Hoffe ich finde mal welche die Dieses Vorurteil wiederlegen können auf Blackrock Horden seite.


----------



## Whorr (3. April 2007)

Nuki schrieb:


> Palas sind Lustig wenn die Angstblase anmachen Schön Wucherwurzel und Warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da denkt sich der Pala dann: "Schön Bless of Freedom anmachen und Go."



Nuki schrieb:


> Selbst würde ich Pala nie Spielen mit nach meiner Erfahrung sind Palas und Krieger zocker ehr Mehr Ego Spieler oder noch nicht Alt Genug. Hoffe ich finde mal welche die Dieses Vorurteil wiederlegen können auf Blackrock Horden seite.



Ist ja mal ein verdammt lächerliches Vorurteil, was dir spätestens, wenn du je soweit kommst, in einem ordentlichen Raid widerlegt wird.



_mfg_


----------



## dejaspeed (3. April 2007)

Ohne gute tanks läuft garnix und wenn eine klasse die sorte CS-Prozzer anzieht dann sind es die Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serefine_1 (3. April 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> ich mag kühe die emotes sind einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier schliese ich mich an vor allem weil die einen dann auch noch TOT Campen -man man man- wenn man auch noch davon ausgeht das einem gewisse leute einfach nicht in ruhe lassen (obwohl diese nicht mal rufpunkte bekommen also nichts davon haben).

Da ich Alli spiele sind das halt mal die Hordler die mein Bild dieser Fraktion extrem negativ beeinflussen. Ich spiele jetzt seit knapp 5 Wochen WoW aber durch diese aktionen baut sich mein Aggresionsverhalten immer mehr auf das ich manchmal bei niedrig Leveligen Hordlern denke  *Ich Räche mich jetzt für die ganzen Hordler Schandtaten und kill den jetzt* was ich dann nicht mache -- als Normaler Spieler lässt man sich nicht auf das Niveau herab.

Mir ist erst eine einzige Aktion vorgekommen bei der ich sogar mit einem Hordler gemeinsam gequestet habe also das funktioniert auch. Der größte Hassaufbau gegen die gegnerische Fraktion hat sich in Strangel aufgebaut: Vier 70er Hordler haben hier das Rebellenlager einfach nur über fast 2 Stunden (dann habe ich mich ausgeloggt) Totgecampt.

Zwei Sachen kann ich da abschliessend nur sagen:
1. Danke an alle Hordler die normal Spielen können und sich Gegner in Ihrem Levelbereich aussuchen
2. Kindergartenhordler denkt mal drüber nach das sich durch Euere Aktionen die Situation aufschaukelt und sich viele denken werden *Gleiches mit gleichem Vergelten*


----------



## Auroooo (3. April 2007)

Ich nehme nur Jäger mit wnen ich die kenne, sonst hatte ich immer nur probleme mit den weil die das sheep immer auf schiesen -.-

Meine lieblngs gruppen zusammenstellung sieht so aus:

Magier (Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Feral Druide
Heil Paladin
Schatten Priester
Hexenmeister/Schurke

echt genial^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (3. April 2007)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur Jäger mit wnen ich die kenne, sonst hatte ich immer nur probleme mit den weil die das sheep immer auf schiesen -.-
> 
> Meine lieblngs gruppen zusammenstellung sieht so aus:
> 
> ...




Fast jede Klasse kann ein Sheep mit Flächenschaden/zauber/fähigkeiten "unabsichtlich" aufmachen.

Krieger,Mages selber,HM,etc,etc.....

Das hat nix mit Klasse sondern nur Spielerfahrung zu tun....


----------



## Elgabriel (3. April 2007)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur Jäger mit wnen ich die kenne, sonst hatte ich immer nur probleme mit den weil die das sheep immer auf schiesen -.-


Mal abgesehen davon das sheep aufschiessen blöd ist, sheept ein guter Magier so, dass das Sheep weit genug weg ist und nicht mitten in den Mobs mit rumrennt, bzw. zieht ein guter Tank die Mobgruppe soweit weg, dass das sheep nicht im weg steht^^ Schon mal daran gedacht, ha!?

Eine der stärksten Attacken des Hunters ist der Multi-Shot und um den wird die gruppe gebracht, wenn das sheep bis zum Ende direkt vor den Füßen des Mobs rumläuft, wo der Main-DMG drauf geht^^

BTW nicht immer nur Fehler bei den Anderen suchen, sondern evtl mal drüber nachdenken, wie könnte ich denn was besser machen.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freshizzel (3. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das sheep aufschiessen blöd ist, sheept ein guter Magier so, dass das Sheep weit genug weg ist und nicht mitten in den Mobs mit rumrennt, bzw. zieht ein guter Tank die Mobgruppe soweit weg, dass das sheep nicht im weg steht^^ Schon mal daran gedacht, ha!?
> 
> Eine der stärksten Attacken des Hunters ist der Multi-Shot und um den wird die gruppe gebracht, wenn das sheep bis zum Ende direkt vor den Füßen des Mobs rumläuft, wo der Main-DMG drauf geht^^
> 
> ...



Also, ich als hunter werde auch immer fertiggemacht...
Habe zwar einen festen platz in einer stammgrp, aber ich höre immer böses wegen meine klasse...

Wo issen der Hunter? Hat der sich schonwieder totgestellt?

Aber wenn der Healer aggro hat, und mein pet sein arsch rettet dann sind sie schon glücklich

Oder wenn ich den Boss mit meinen Pet tanke bis die atts down sind...


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das sheep aufschiessen blöd ist, sheept ein guter Magier so, dass das Sheep weit genug weg ist und nicht mitten in den Mobs mit rumrennt,


Yihaaa... ab sofort wird nicht mehr gesheept. Wenn mich dann einer fragt warum, dann sag ich einfach: Ich hab die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet, daß der Priester mal feart, damit der Mob weit genug weg ist von den anderen und ich eeeendlich sheepen kann." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Elgabriel schrieb:


> bzw. zieht ein guter Tank die Mobgruppe soweit weg, dass das sheep nicht im weg steht^^ Schon mal daran gedacht, ha!?


Muß ich mal ausprobieren sobald mein Rehner wieder aus der Reperatur ist. Den Tank anraunzen, daß er die Mobs bitte von meinem Sheep wegziehen soll.^^


Elgabriel schrieb:


> Eine der stärksten Attacken des Hunters ist der Multi-Shot und um den wird die gruppe gebracht, wenn das sheep bis zum Ende direkt vor den Füßen des Mobs rumläuft, wo der Main-DMG drauf geht^^


Mal ernsthaft: Es gibt Situationen in denen es sinnvoll ist einen Mob möglichst dort zu sheepen wo er steht, während die Mobs, auf die der erste Damage geht zurückgepullt werden ud es gibt Situationen, wo erst recht spät gesheept werden sollte, wodurch das Schaf dann recht dicht bei den anderen Mobs steht.

Neee, die Ausrede zieht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte ja von Auroooos Verallgemeinerung auch net so viel, aber ich hab's schon öfter erlebt, daß es bei einer Mobgruppe die Reihenfolge Sap-Sheep-Sheep-Sturmangriff-Multishot gab, als daß ein irrer Kamikazemage nach vorne stürmt und anfängt zu bomben.^^

Sicherlich holen auch andere Klassen oft genug die Schafe vorzeitig wieder raus. Nicht zuletzt ein Mage selbst, der unvorsichtigerweise zuviel Aggro erzeugt hat und sich per Frostnova den Hintern rettet.

Es sind imho ja auch noch nicht einmal besonders viele Jäger, die den Multishot zu unbedacht einsetzen, aber die seltenen Fälle, die einem bei so ziemlich jeder Mobgruppe einer Instanz das Schaf rausholen, die setzen sich einfach im Gedächtnis fest. Dadurch leidet dann die Klasse Jäger im Allgemeinen (zu Unrecht).


----------



## dejaspeed (3. April 2007)

@Elgabriel soll dir der tank auch noch wasser bringen? wenns dir recht ist natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (3. April 2007)

Ich habe nix gegen Jäger, ich spiele ja selber einen!

Aber gegen Nachtelfen - Jäger habe ich was, davon gibt es zu viele!

Und dann noch diese doofen Menschen - schurken in der WS die mit Level 19 2000 HP haben, wie soll ich dnen je an meinen Ehrenpunktebogen kommen :-) ?

Naja Gnom - Magier gibt es auch zu viele! 
Ich habe so nix gegen Gnome, aber wenn man WS gegen nen Gnom kämpft ist es schon imme rsau schwer ihn anzuklicken, durch die Größe fast unmöglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das schlimmste sind dann noch Gnom-Schurken, bei einem schurken muss man schnell reagieren, aber so nen Gnom-Schurken kann man einfahc net anklicken -.- naja, mir ist klar wenn er einen selber angreift das man ihn automatisch anvisiert! Aber ich spiele ja nicht nur für mich, ich will auch meinen Kolegen helfen! 


Naja, dann gibt es noch die Draenei - Schammanen und die Blut elfen - Palas!

Davon gibt es auch zu viele, bei den Blutelfen geht das noch, da gibt es auch mal andere Sachen, aber 80 % der Draenei sind Schammanen, das kotzt mich echt an! 
Ach wenn ich mir das so recht überlege riade ich dann mal bald die Exodar und kille mit vollem genuss den Schammanen Lehrer -.-

PS: Ich wollte hier nicht so etwas sagen wie "Für die Horde" das meinte ich nicht damit, sowas ist kindisch, also bitttttte liebe Kinder schreibt jetzt nicht "Für die Allianz" oder "Komm doch nach SW" -.-


----------



## Stoffl (4. April 2007)

Alles Rassisten...


----------



## wuselman (4. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wir sind die wahren hassopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir hassen euch doch alle garnich, warum ihr uns? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (4. April 2007)

wuselman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sind alles Vorurteile.
Is wie bei den Ausländern.
Ich sag ja, "Rassismus".


----------



## Adler_Auge (4. April 2007)

wuselman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man kämpft gegen nen Pala, wenn er relativ low ist heilt er sich, wenn man es dann nochmal schafft ihn low zu bekommen macht er sein Schild an und heilt sich voll!

Das ist doch lame!

Ich meine hätte der Pala Stoffrüstung, ok aber dann hat er auch noch Schwere/ palltenrüstung, man bekommt sie nicht down, sie bekommen dich nicht down, es sind Zeitfresser!

Und dann meinen die meisten Palas auch noch man bekommt sie net down wegen ihrem Skill!



Ich denke deswegen werden Pals gehasst (Zumindest von mir)


----------



## Stoffl (4. April 2007)

Wie behindert ist das denn??
Nur weil du nen Pala net down kriegst hasst du diese Klasse??
Dann hasst jeder Priester weil die sich heilen, schilden und sogar fearn können...
gibs doch zu, du glaubst doch auch an dieses klischee, dass nur schwule, frauen und kellerkinder palas spielen...
du würdest dann auch keinen pala mitnehmen in ne instanz oder was?
tss dieser klassenhass ist doch kindisch...


----------



## Skorpi (4. April 2007)

Also ich habe nichts gegen irgend eine Klasse oder Rasse 
mich regt es nur auf wenn mansche meinen müste mich vollzulaber nur weil ich einen paladin habe was ich mir denn für eine scheiß klasse rausgesucht habe und palas ja sobiso nichts können.....


----------



## razaik (4. April 2007)

als pala würd ich mich auch heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vintersorg (4. April 2007)

Ich liebe alle Klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber würde gern aggro-kontakt vermeiden (als Schurke):

Pala (wenn er genug gut ist, dann verliere ich langsam Geduld und Verstand mit ihm zu kämpfen)
Hex ( wenn er genug gut ist, dann bin ich in 5 sek down, egal ob ich ihn mit Hinterhalt gekrittet hab oder nicht)
Schurke ( Er findet mich immer zuerst o.O)

Rest ist ok, kann man schon manchmal gewinnen.....


----------



## vikale (4. April 2007)

Ich hasse alle elfen,
die sehn so behindert aus.
BESONDERS NACHTELFEN!!

horde 4 the win


----------



## Healschami (4. April 2007)

Ich kann Paladine nich leiden also in Bgs oso weils einfach nur so low is ggn 10 leute seinen tod hinauszuzögern.
Noch ein Grund warum ich sie nich leiden kann ist weil sie öfter als andre klassen lowies ganken, merk ich selbst bei meinen kumpels die pally spielen dass sie abmounten wenn da ein 30er is und ihn killen, weiß nich warum, evtl weil sie andre klassen nich in 20 sekunden weg machen so wie als 70er nen 30er ^^.
Schurken hingegen mag ich weil sie meinen sie müssen mich haun meistens aber nichma mein erdschild ausdmgen können :>.


----------



## Minimilch (4. April 2007)

Morgen erstmal!

Also das einzige was ich nicht mag sind Gnome, weiß nicht die ham bei mir irgendwie Gesichtaggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn mich dann eine mit dem twink beim Questen killt son sry kleines ding, regt mich das echt auf. ^^
Aber viele von den Hordlern mit den ich darüber geredet haben haben gestanden, dass ihr erster Char ein Gnom war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Mein Freund gehört dazu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )Sind dann aber zur Horde gewächselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß


----------



## emzett (4. April 2007)

Also ich finde es ebenfalls immer kindisch, wenn sich Leute über meinen Paladin beschweren. Ich bin ein Feigling wegen meiner "Angstblase" etc.

Wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, jede Klasse hat bestimmte Stärken, die anderen fürchterlich "aufstoßen" kann.
Aber das ist ja das Spiel, eben einen Tick schneller oder besser zu reagieren, oder eben im Staub zu fallen, so what?

Aber von Hass zu reden ist doch arg weit hergeholt. 

Hassen tu ich ganz andere Sachen wie unfairness, feigheit etc.

aber das sind keine Eigenschaften der Klassen, sondern vielmehr der Idiot, der dann dahinter steckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megarock (4. April 2007)

Palas können zwar alles aber auch nur zur hälfte so wie krieger sich nicht selbst heilen können durch Zaubersprüche oder Priester dafür abgestempelt sind keinen nahkampfschaden zu verursachen

Also: Jede Klasse hat ihre Vorteile und Nachteile


----------



## Anikin (4. April 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Mir gehen Schurken sowas von aufn Wecker...
> Beispiel: Als ich mal Warsong gegangen bin ( als Mage ) kamen immer diese Scheiss 19 Schurken und killten mich. ( sah sie nich kommen)
> 
> Und Mich regen Nachtelfen Jäger auf ^^
> ...



Hallo erstmal,
ich habe gegen Untote einen Hass,weil die so tot aussehen aber eigendlich habe ich gegen keine Klasse einen "Hass",weil wenn die Klasse ihre Fähigkeiten nicht hätte könnte sie ja auch nicht in der Wildnis überleben z.B Schurken mit verschwinden oder Magier mit Manaschild oder Priester mit Machtwort:Schild usw..Aber Jäger mag  ich selbst nicht weil die mir immer mir die Mobs klauen,das finde ich immer so gemein
Mfg Xantam -->Troll Jäger (70)
Ps:Habe Jäger mal angefangen,weil die mich so aufgeregt haben und wollte mal selbst wissen,wie der Spielstil von dennen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (4. April 2007)

Ich asse Palas...diese verdammten Schisser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fast down...Blub Angstblase...naja...alleine würde ich ihndann zwar noch dwon bekommen, aber in der Zeit wo der Pala sich hochheilt kommen, nix gegen euch Allies, ein paar Koleggen...dann kann ich nur noch verlieren...


----------



## FemmeTotal (4. April 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein "mag" ich dich eigentlich alle Charaktere der Horde nich.... Ham irgendwie was unerotisches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is doch klar, dass alle Draenei Schamanen sind, hab selbst nen twink, muss man doch ausnutzen... aber alle, die jetzt dastehn und sagen wir hassen diese oder jene Klasse, das finde ich ganz fürchterlich und man kann es ehrlich schomit "Rassismus" vergleichen. Jeder der meint er hast diese Art von Char, soll am besten einfach mal selbst einen anfangen um zu sehn wie sich das anfühlt.


----------



## Thoralfus (4. April 2007)

hehe  ich mag hunter au net ...

verrsetzen einen immer in höchste nöte weil se auf einmal tot sind.  da passiert es den des öftern des er wirklich mal tot ist und sich nicht nur todgestellt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil man sich gedacht hat jep er er hat sich totgestellt dabei wars nen mob der ihn gekillt hat  ...


----------



## emzett (4. April 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich asse Palas...diese verdammten Schisser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, du widersprichst dir selber, ist dir das klar? Warum hasst du Palas?
Wohl weil du ständig auf die Mütze bekommst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da sag ich mal: Nix für ungut.
Würdest du ihnen stets die Jacke ausziehen, würdest du sie lieben. Dann wären das deine Lieblingsgegner.

Mal ganz ehrlich, aus vielen liest man doch einfach nur den Frust gegen bestimmte Klassen Haue zu bekommen.

Natürlich verliert hier niemand, alles Gewinner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Is scho klar.

Was ich hier an Helden lese im Forum ist unvorstellbar. Alles unbezwingbare Monster.

Dann bin ich wohl der Einzige, der wohl so ziemlich oft genauso im Staub liegt, wie er andere in den Staub schickt.

So what? Kein Problem damit. Deswegen hasse ich aber keine Klasse, sondern probiere daraus zu lernen und es das nächstemal besser zu machen.


----------



## Elgabriel (4. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Yihaaa... ab sofort wird nicht mehr gesheept. Wenn mich dann einer fragt warum, dann sag ich einfach: Ich hab die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet, daß der Priester mal feart, damit der Mob weit genug weg ist von den anderen und ich eeeendlich sheepen kann."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oooch Leute. Ich hab doch nur mal anregen wollen, das man auch mal über sich selber zu erst nachdenkt und nicht gleich mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt.

Und es geht wohl. In meiner Stamgruppe funktioniert es wunderbar. Was soll denn daran auch schwer sein, das der Tank mit den Mobs noch zwei meter hinter geht? Ich steh eh auf max. Range, soweit möglich, also geh ich auch 2 Meter zurück und schon gibt es kein sheep aufschießen mehr^^

@dejaspeed, na klar warum nicht^^


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2007)

Elgabriel, ich hab ja auch nichts gegen Jäger im Allgemeinen (und erst Recht nicht gegen Dich im Speziellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber einige können leider mit dem Multishot nicht wirklich umgehen.
Glaub mir, ich hab das Schaf auch gerne etwas weiter weg von der Mobgruppe - ganz eigennützig, damit der Mob, wenn er raus kommt einen weiteren Weg zu mir hat - aber geht halt auch nicht immer.

Aber was ich noch viel mehr "hasse" als den Multishot: Sturmangriff bei Off-Tanks. Sap-Sheep-Sheep-Sturmangriff-2. Gruppe gepullt - und Wipe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (4. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Elgabriel, ich hab ja auch nichts gegen Jäger im Allgemeinen (und erst Recht nicht gegen Dich im Speziellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na das freut mich aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselman (4. April 2007)

Ich hassse Palahasser ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2007)

Das Problem ist das die meisten Palas total feige sind.
Das erzeugt das schlechte allgemeinbild.

Achjaas beste Palaitem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angstblase>Item benutzen(ist Instant)>Gerettet=)


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

Sind die Schue nen fake oder gibts die wirklich?


----------



## Lorille (4. April 2007)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Sind die Schue nen fake oder gibts die wirklich?



Gibts wirklich. Wizard of Oz Event.


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (4. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Achjaas beste Palaitem:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wuerde ich mit jeder cc faehigen klasse nehmen um leute zu aergern ^^


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

Frage ist was macht Pala wenn ruhestein und schueh cool down haben?^^


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2007)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Frage ist was macht Pala wenn ruhestein und schueh cool down haben?^^


Ausloggen...=)


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2007)

Frage: Wie man in den Kommentaren zum Item nachlesen kann haben Ruhestein und Schuhe einen gemeinsamen CD und den gleichen Zielort (und die Schuhe sind auch wohl nicht mehr instant).
Bieten die Schuhe abgesehen vom ersparten Taschenplatz (Ruhestein kann dann auf die Bank) dann irgendeinen Vorteil?


----------



## Merlord (4. April 2007)

Orc Hunters   ----  Phew phew! Shot Gun --- Nervig
Schamis --- BUMM BUMM *drufklopp* *Totem setz und heal**Weiter kämpf* --- WTF ist schice

Untote sehen doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ausloggen...=)



*lach flash*
Und kommen on mit dem Satz... 

"Sorry hate nen Disc"^^


----------



## Patricko (4. April 2007)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Frage ist was macht Pala wenn ruhestein und schueh cool down haben?^^
> 
> ausloggen...





MADE MY DAY XD


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Frage: Wie man in den Kommentaren zum Item nachlesen kann haben Ruhestein und Schuhe einen gemeinsamen CD und den gleichen Zielort (und die Schuhe sind auch wohl nicht mehr instant).
> Bieten die Schuhe abgesehen vom ersparten Taschenplatz (Ruhestein kann dann auf die Bank) dann irgendeinen Vorteil?



Also in dem Märchen das im Karazhantheater vorgeführt geht es um ein Mädel das in einer Traumwelt landet...
Sie reist über rote Schuhe zurück in ihre Heimat=)


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Also in dem Märchen das im Karazhantheater vorgeführt geht es um ein Mädel das in einer Traumwelt landet...
> Sie reist über rote Schuhe zurück in ihre Heimat=)


Japp, "Der Zauberer von Oz". Wer den nicht gesehen hat, der sollte die WoW-freien Stunden bei den nächsten Wartungsarbeiten dazu nutzen fix mal zur Videothek zu fahren. Gehört einfach zur Allgemeinbildung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kann jetzt keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen meiner (von dir zitierten) Frage und Deiner Antwort erkennen.


----------



## Patricko (4. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Japp, "Der Zauberer von Oz". Wer den nicht gesehen hat, der sollte die WoW-freien Stunden bei den nächsten Wartungsarbeiten dazu nutzen fix mal zur Videothek zu fahren. Gehört einfach zur Allgemeinbildung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich bin 14 und wusste es nicht *Schäm* xD


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Also ich bin 14 und wusste es nicht *Schäm* xD



Hm, jetzt fühle ich mich als "alter Sack" enttarnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, der Film ist schon etwas älter, aber er gehört einfach zu denen die man gesehen haben muß/sollte (ist halt ein Klassiker).


----------



## Skorpi (5. April 2007)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Frage ist was macht Pala wenn ruhestein und schueh cool down haben?^^



einen ehrenhaften tötes sterben 

ich bin in pala und wenn mir einer sagt ich mach immer gleich ausn staub blasse--> ruhestein denn würd ich gern mal in die schuhe pisse...


uns zu belabern und die horde ist doch nicht viel besser hat man einmal irgendwo pvp ist meist ein schurke irgendwo in der nehe der einen umklopfen will naja da mein leibspeise schurken sind wird der erstmal weggefragt aber wenn man dannach noch stehen bleibt ist es immer zu 80% das dann immer noch ein zweiter gerufen wird und man nichtmal mehr zum aufstehen kommt.....


hätte jueder diese möglichkeit würde er sie irgendwann auch mal nutzen

ich habe dieses blasse und weg in meiner ganzen wow zeit3 mal gemacht einmal in ner ogg raid wo man wirklich nur so rauskommt ohne wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen das 2te mal in einen duell vor if wo ich einfach nur einen kollege verarschen wollte und das 3te mal in denn pesis 5mobs am allerwertesten und ich musste im RL wo hin 


solche fu comentare immer zu hören ist wirklich unter aller... naja es gibt sicherlich spieler die es so machen aber das es gleich alle mach ich bitte euch das is primitiv

naja

MFG skorpi


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2007)

Skorpi schrieb:


> einen ehrenhaften tötes sterben
> 
> ich bin in pala und wenn mir einer sagt ich mach immer gleich ausn staub blasse--> ruhestein denn würd ich gern mal in die schuhe pisse...
> uns zu belabern und die horde ist doch nicht viel besser hat man einmal irgendwo pvp ist meist ein schurke irgendwo in der nehe der einen umklopfen will naja da mein leibspeise schurken sind wird der erstmal weggefragt aber wenn man dannach noch stehen bleibt ist es immer zu 80% das dann immer noch ein zweiter gerufen wird und man nichtmal mehr zum aufstehen kommt.....
> ...



Humor ftw.


----------



## Preputium (5. April 2007)

LOOOL ! was das für ein Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Testosteronspiegel steigt um 500% wenn ich nen Blutelfen seh. Die gehören raus aus der Horde. Das sind Schwulis die zur Alli gehören aber nicht zur Hore ! Wenn die lachen rollen sich mir die Fingernägel zurück. Und diese ständige Hüpferei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schau mal ein Hordenlager an z.b. Orgrimmar ! Überall stacheln und grimmige coole Orc Wachen am Eingang..... und auf einmal reitet da ein homosexueller Blutelf auf nem Suppenhuhn aus dem Tor und schreit dann noch Scharlamachalanei und son Dreck. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein ! Da musst nach Ogrimmar schon mit dem Arsch zur Wand reinlaufen.... ARG !

Ok, und die Drenai haben nen Schritt drauf wie wenn se nen Kacka Bollen in der Hose hätten... hihi


----------



## Patricko (5. April 2007)

Skorpi schrieb:


> einen ehrenhaften tötes sterben
> 
> ich bin in pala und wenn mir einer sagt ich mach immer gleich ausn staub blasse--> ruhestein denn würd ich gern mal in die schuhe pisse...
> uns zu belabern und die horde ist doch nicht viel besser hat man einmal irgendwo pvp ist meist ein schurke irgendwo in der nehe der einen umklopfen will naja da mein leibspeise schurken sind wird der erstmal weggefragt aber wenn man dannach noch stehen bleibt ist es immer zu 80% das dann immer noch ein zweiter gerufen wird und man nichtmal mehr zum aufstehen kommt.....
> ...



lol.....


--------------

Also wir können die Blutelfen gern gegen die Nachtelfen eintauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (5. April 2007)

Preputium schrieb:


> LOOOL ! was das für ein Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wenigstens sindse nicht von so kompakter natur, ich kann mir vorstellen das so ein Blutelf nicht mehr wiegt als ein Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2007)

Preputium schrieb:


> LOOOL ! was das für ein Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön das du die Geschichte der Blutelfen verstehst...sie passen eigentlich perfekt zur Horde O.O
Also von der Geschichte her.


----------



## dejaspeed (5. April 2007)

Welche Geschichte ?  

Gedultet aber kaum toleriert, ich sage euch wenn der krieg gegen die allys etc.. vorbei ist, springen die auch über die Kante, *das*  nenne ich dann Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (5. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Schön das du die Geschichte der Blutelfen verstehst...sie passen eigentlich perfekt zur Horde O.O
> Also von der Geschichte her.


die blutelfen wuerden auch sofort der horde in den ruecken fallen, sofern sie dadurch noch mehr macht bekommen wuerden.
das wuerde kein anderes fraktionsmitglied machen, da die horde an sich ein sehr soziales gebilde ist.

die blutelfen wuerden eher zum schattenhammerklan passen ^^

oder in ein ferienlager fuer magersuechtige teenager...


----------



## Preputium (5. April 2007)

magersuechtige teenager... rulez !  LOOOOL

Also wenn der erste Blutelf dem Thrall an Arsch fasst dann gibts hier nen Arkan Nuklear Krieg und das ist meine Version der Geschichte !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn da ein Kadaver rumliegt dann erkennt man nichtmal genau ist es ein Blutelf oder ists ein Nachtelf. Das ist doch auch total Kacka !
Wie oft icha m Anfang von BC nen Blutelf versucht habe anzugreifen. ..... Hehe war einfach zuviel routine drin.
Und bin dann mal am ersten Tag auf nem PVE Server immer mit /pups und /huhn vor einem rumgerannt (dachte es wär ein Alli Elf) und nach 5 minuten kam dann von dem "Was willst du eigentlich von mir" Ab dem Tag wusste ich dann wie ein Blutelf aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  --> Wie ein Nachtelf. hihi


----------



## Syleen (5. April 2007)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> naja ich habs eigentlich sehr einfach... ich hasse alle rassen die lebendig sind... wenn alle untot wären gäbs viel weniger probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann solltest du meiner Kriegerin Elendriel nicht über den Weg laufen, die hat die Haare exra pink gefärbt.
Ansonsten mag ich Untote nicht besonders, ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das geade die Untoten wenn sie einen gekillt haben stehenbleiben und Dich dann noch dumm auslachen ? Das macht sonst kaum ne andere Rasse, ich weiß nicht ob es Euch in dieser Beziehung auch so geht. Aber wirklich hassen, tu ich niemanden, ohne pvp wär alles nix, das soll schon so sein.


----------



## Nerak (5. April 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Welche Geschichte ?
> 
> Gedultet aber kaum toleriert, ich sage euch wenn der krieg gegen die allys etc.. vorbei ist, springen die auch über die Kante, *das*  nenne ich dann Geschichte
> 
> ...



*hust*
Die Untoten sind auch nur ein Zweckbündnis eingegangen damit sie nicht von der Geißel einfach weggeputzt werden. Und Thrall hat glaube ich nur deshalb angenommen weil er so ein unglaublich guter Orc ist und Undercity ein strategisch wichtiger Punkt ist beim Kampf gegen die Allianz


----------



## Thoralfus (5. April 2007)

hachja des mach immer nachtelfen  nach dem im verbund wen gekiltl spammen se den auch noch zu.

nachdem ich genauso fair gekillt habe und gelacht war der gute ganz kleinlaut

und ja es gibt tage da muss rache sein    ...


----------



## Bom-HEadshoot (5. April 2007)

Ja ich stehe ganz deiner meinung NACHTELFEN JÄGER SIND SCHEIße !!! es ist so Weil wen ich z.b auf Dem ALTERACTAL bin mit 58lev dann is das kacke AUF MICH HORDE  UNTOD MAGIER DA kommen alle ver****
PETS auf mich zu das nertvt du kannst diesen msit*** nichtentkommen die Jäger dann meist irgentwo hinten am schießen das amcht dann Kein bock MEHR!! und von SCHURKEN will ich net anf. diese baaa
GNOME: hinterlistige kleine pisser die ich einfach nur kacke finde weil die meistens schurken sind. (kaum zu entdecken).

Naja das is meine meinung 


ALLY`´s sind penner  ich brennende steppe da kommen auf einma 2x 70er zu mir un killn mich das IS ARMSELIG!!


FÜR DIE HORDEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noemi (5. April 2007)

Also, ich mag Hunter net, entweder ganken die besonders oft, oder es gibt einfach zu viele von denen -.-  jedenfalls sind bestimmt 90% von denen, die mich gegankt haben Hunter gewesen...


----------



## Bom-HEadshoot (5. April 2007)

FÜR DIE HORDE!!! MAGIER UNTOT JEA


----------



## Patricko (5. April 2007)

Bom-HEadshoot schrieb:


> Ja ich stehe ganz deiner meinung NACHTELFEN JÄGER SIND SCHEIße !!! es ist so Weil wen ich z.b auf Dem ALTERACTAL bin mit 58lev dann is das kacke AUF MICH HORDE  UNTOD MAGIER DA kommen alle ver****
> PETS auf mich zu das nertvt du kannst diesen msit*** nichtentkommen die Jäger dann meist irgentwo hinten am schießen das amcht dann Kein bock MEHR!! und von SCHURKEN will ich net anf. diese baaa
> GNOME: hinterlistige kleine pisser die ich einfach nur kacke finde weil die meistens schurken sind. (kaum zu entdecken).
> 
> ...




JUNGE DU BIST EINFACH NUR TOP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..................... lol




Duden o.O ?


Schon erstaunlich , ich bin 14 und schreibe FAST Fehlerfrei und verständlich aber manche die älter sind o.O


Naja an der Wortwahl merkt man das du zwischen 10-14 bist...


----------



## Elgabriel (5. April 2007)

Bom-HEadshoot schrieb:


> Ja ich stehe ganz deiner meinung NACHTELFEN JÄGER SIND SCHEIße !!! es ist so Weil wen ich z.b auf Dem ALTERACTAL bin mit 58lev dann is das kacke AUF MICH HORDE  UNTOD MAGIER DA kommen alle ver****
> PETS auf mich zu das nertvt du kannst diesen msit*** nichtentkommen die Jäger dann meist irgentwo hinten am schießen das amcht dann Kein bock MEHR!! und von SCHURKEN will ich net anf. diese baaa
> GNOME: hinterlistige kleine pisser die ich einfach nur kacke finde weil die meistens schurken sind. (kaum zu entdecken).
> 
> ...


Schon mal an eine Therapie gedacht? Das einzige was wirklich arm ist, ist deine Gossensprache!


----------



## Molk (5. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ok, der Film ist schon etwas älter, aber er gehört einfach zu denen die man gesehen haben muß/sollte (ist halt ein Klassiker).



Der Film ist von 1939, und ja: den muss man gesehen haben.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0032138/

Sollte aber in der Regel im Musikunterricht auftauchen.


----------



## Patricko (5. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Schon mal an eine Therapie gedacht? Das einzige was wirklich arm ist, ist deine Gossensprache!




Reg dich nicht auf...

MANCHE ( nicht viele^^ ) 14 Jährigen Jugendlichen sind 2 Jahre zurückgeblieben...  ( Ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol)


Naja ich habe schon alles in dem vorletzten Post geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------------


Hmmm...


Ich mag Untote Schurken nicht so sehr , aber die kriegen dann die Barovs an den Kopf xD


----------



## Preputium (5. April 2007)

Ich glaub das ist etwas unfair das auf alle Jäger zu beziehen.

Ich find Jäger goil !!!!! Weeeeeeil man damit so gut Alis jaaaaaaaagen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  FAlle stellen. Viech in der Nähe der Falle plazieren und dann auf den Feind lauern. Und wenn son Elfen-Affe reintappst dann gibts Dicke Arkan Knödel aus dem Busch 41 Meter weiter weg und es kackt euch Alis eine Fledermaus in euer Stofftuch (Stoffrüstung) 
Quik Quik Quik Quik Quik ali tot

/gelangweilt
/pups

Harr Harr

Jedem das seine solangs keine Butelfen sind !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whorr (5. April 2007)

freshizzel schrieb:


> Oder wenn ich den Boss mit meinen Pet tanke bis die atts down sind...




du erzählst von den Deathmines ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> *hust*
> Die Untoten sind auch nur ein Zweckbündnis eingegangen damit sie nicht von der Geißel einfach weggeputzt werden. Und Thrall hat glaube ich nur deshalb angenommen weil er so ein unglaublich guter Orc ist und Undercity ein strategisch wichtiger Punkt ist beim Kampf gegen die Allianz



Offiziel herrscht zwischen Allianz und Horde Frieden =)
Halbwissen ist verdammt gefährlich.


Zitat:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
die blutelfen wuerden auch sofort der horde in den ruecken fallen, sofern sie dadurch noch mehr macht bekommen wuerden.
das wuerde kein anderes fraktionsmitglied machen, da die horde an sich ein sehr soziales gebilde ist.

die blutelfen wuerden eher zum schattenhammerklan passen ^^

oder in ein ferienlager fuer magersuechtige teenager...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schwachsinn...die Blutelfen haben sich der Horde angeschloßen weil die die Anführerin der Untoten mal eine Hochelfe war(sind Blutelfen)und sie daher super "connection" hatten.Und da sie nicht wollten das ihr Volk untergeht.


----------



## Healschami (5. April 2007)

WTF, Horde und Allianz Frieden? NO WAII!
Die Allianz muss brennen!.


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2007)

VERDAMMT...

Blizzard sollte eine WoWRegelung einführen das man die WarCraft 3Kampagne durchgespielt haben muss um spielen zu dürfen.

ES HERRSCHT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL FRIEDEN!!!
DAS IST EINE TATSACHE.

Es gibt zwar kleine Geplänkel aber keinen Krieg!


----------



## Squishee (5. April 2007)

Ist mehr n Waffenstillstand als Frieden, meint Thrall zumindest. Aber wer hört schon auf son alten Ork ]:>


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Ist mehr n Waffenstillstand als Frieden, meint Thrall zumindest. Aber wer hört schon auf son alten Ork ]:>


 Unterschied?^^Irgendwann gibts wieder Krieg bei beiden Sachen.



Squishee schrieb:


> Ist mehr n Waffenstillstand als Frieden, meint Thrall zumindest. Aber wer hört schon auf son alten Ork ]:>


 Unterschied?^^Irgendwann gibts wieder Krieg bei beiden Sachen.


----------



## Elrohir91 (5. April 2007)

Also wirklich "hassen" tu ich keine Klasse/Rasse. Es gibt da nur 2, die mich nerven:
1.Jäger: Die meisten Vertreter dieser Art, die ich bis jetzt getroffen hatte, hatten Katzen als Pets. Nachteil für mich als Magier: Schnelle Angriffe durch das Pet + Schüsse durch den Jäger verlangsamen meine Zauberzeit eines Frostblitzes von 2,5s auf durchschnittlich ca. 7s. Neulich bin ich auch einem Jäger begegnet, der anscheinend einfach Angst hatte, gegen mich zu kämpfen. Also wartete er immer, bis ich gegen irgendwelche Mobs gekämpft hatte, und fing dann an, auf mich zu schießen. Meine Reaktion war, das Mob zu sheepen und sofort dem Jäger hinterher zu rennen, da dieser sofort die Flucht ergriffen hatte. "Dank" der Fähigkeit des Jägers, sich 40% schneller zu machen, hatte ich keinen Erfolg bei der Verfolgung. 5 Minuten später griif mich der Jäger wieder an, was aber mit dem plötzlichen Auftauchen eines befreundeten Schurken beantwortet wurde. Ach ja, "dank" des Pets eines Jägers, hab ich mit meiner Gruppe HdW das 1. Mal nicht schaffen können.

2. Paladine: Diese Klasse zeichnet sich im PvP besonders dadurch aus, dass sie sich, sobald sie bemerkt, dass ihr Scheitern kurz bevor steht, ihre Fähigkeit der Unverwundbarkeit (in der Fachsprache "Angsthase" tituliert) aktiviert und danach die gesamten Lebenspunkte wieder herstellt. Aus persönlichen Erfahrungen glaube ich, dass diese Klasse sich darüber freut, wenn sie von mir eingefroren wird, da sie sich in dieser Zeit heilen kann. So kommt es, dass ich jeden Paladin im Duell bis zu vier Mal töten muss, bevor ich auch tatsächlich gewonnen habe. Merkwürdigerweise sehe ich dann auch noch manchmal den Ausdruck "Noob" im Chat auftauchen (von Seiten des Paladins natürlich), obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass man Selbstgespräche nicht über den Chat ausführen sollte.

Im Nachhinein entschuldige ich mich für diesen langen Beitrag und eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Myhordi (6. April 2007)

Vispi schrieb:


> also das ist schon etwas heftig sich hinzustellen und einfach mal zu sagen ich hasse eine Rasse naja wie sich das anhört ist klar
> 
> wenn kann man einen Spieler nicht ok finden wenn er sich durch schlechtes verhalten eben dafür anbietet
> 
> ...


Ja da stimm ich dir volll zu.Einzig die schurken gehen mir im pvp auf die nerven weil sie so derbst schnell sind und als ich noch 19 war sind die einmal um mich rumgelaufen mehramls angeriffen und ich war tot(bin kein stoffi war zu der zeit ein schami mit der besten ausrüstung die man eigentlich für das level haben kann)Allerdings gehen die dann aber auch recht schneel down  und ich hab früher dann teilwese auch schurken  in der Krigshymnenschlucht laufend getötet aber wenn die mich euinmal haaten und wenn sie noch einen schnellen dloch hatten  war ich recht schnell down


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2007)

Es sei in diesem Threat auf diesen hier hingewiesen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7862 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich mir manche Kommentare hier so anschaue: die Schreibweise(ich red nichtmal von Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern),die verwendete Sprache, die - in einem verdammten Spiel! -  immer wieder vorkommenden pauschalisierten Vorurteile hingehend zu aggressionsauslassenden Hasstiraden, usw.

Da grauts mich regelmässig und ich bin verdammt froh, daß einige Redakteure von so Sensationsartikeln hier keinen Einblick haben - gutes Bild wirft das nämlich nicht auf WoW bzw. dessen Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andererseits ist schade, da da ev. Eltern die Möglichkeit der elterlichen Freigabe aufgezeigt werden könnte:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/parentalcontrols.html

Einige hier hätten das verdammt nötig, bissl mehr Zeit mit anderen Dingen zu verbringen.


----------



## Patricko (6. April 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Andererseits ist schade, da da ev. Eltern die Möglichkeit der elterlichen Freigabe aufgezeigt werden könnte:
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/parentalcontrols.html
> 
> Einige hier hätten das verdammt nötig, bissl mehr Zeit mit anderen Dingen zu verbringen.




Naja. 

Ich bin 14 und weiß wie viel ich zocken darf und wie viel NICHT!

IN den Ferien spiele ich viel ( das gebe ich zu)^^ , sogar verdammt viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im moment muss ich mir ne neue Gamecard zulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4nat!c (6. April 2007)

hmmm

*my Hate list:*

1.*Pala*(Angstblase und so......)
2.*Mage*(sheep-blinzeln-pyroschlag (meistens n one hit) wenn nicht mana schilg und boom)
3.*Hunter*(Slown und so sachen vor allem das pet nervt....)
4.*vlllt noch Rogues*

btw:Ich hasse Blutelfen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widar81 (23. April 2007)

ich hasse niemanden, aber seitdem ich wow zocke bin ich froh, mich direkt für die allianz entschieden zu haben. 

der ganze parolen-quatsch auf hordenseite, wie: "stolzer hordler bis zum tod" "messer rein - messer raus - messer rot -ally tot!" usw. macht mir angst, man kennt ja gruppierungen, wo´s ähnlich zugeht.


----------



## Thoralfus (23. April 2007)

nunja da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen auf seiten der allianz gibt es genauso solche sprüche über hordler ne^^.

die begründung ist also fehl am platze ^^


----------



## razaik (23. April 2007)

wat solln die sprüche den sagn? "ich hab einen coolen spruch, darum bin ich auch cool"
oder einfach nur kennzeichnen das man hordler/alli is?


----------



## Noemi (23. April 2007)

> der ganze parolen-quatsch auf hordenseite, wie: "stolzer hordler bis zum tod" "messer rein - messer raus - messer rot -ally tot!" usw. macht mir angst, man kennt ja gruppierungen, wo´s ähnlich zugeht.



ich glaub, dass hat auch damit zu tun, dass es einfach mehr allys als Hordler gibt. Also will man zeigen, dass man eher zur Minderheit gehört. Außerdem muss man seine Fraktion vor dem aussterben schützen xD

(omg, was laber ich hier für nen scheiß xD)


----------



## blacknet (23. April 2007)

Alle Dudus, Krieger (meine die haben was dagegen) und speziell die Untoten.

Wieso? Weil die meinen Fear countern können -.-

Sonst natürlich die ganze Hordeplage.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (23. April 2007)

Mag keine Blutelfen, wie die schon aussehen....dumm fi**t gut ! 
So sehen die aus, also ist halt eher die Schla****klasse !

Die Männer sehen schwul aus !

Sry, sind tatsachen, also ich sehe das so !

Im RL stehe ich ja auch auf sowas, aber in nen Rpggame passt das eher net rein!



Und ich glaube auch das sie Orcs etc. für Macht opfern würden!



Ich hörte mal einen Spruch den ich aus der Geschichte auch so ableite.......von der Ally verstoßen (wegen "dunkler Magie" etc. ).....gebetlt um in die Horde zukommen ! 

War das wirklich so, ist schon einige Zeit her seit ich die Geschichte las?!



Naja, ich mag sie halt net, sehen Nutt** und eingebildet aus, wie gesagt im RL Ganz nett zum anschauen und für andere Sachen, aber sonst eher nicht zu gebrauchen, jeder mit nem relativ "jungem RL" sollte das verstehen (also ich meine nicht: Um 6 aufstehen, um 7 zur Arbeit, bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, dann WoW bis 22 uhr spielen, dann penne gehen, das ist für mich kein RL...bzw. ein altes und vertrocknetes)


Denkt daran........wenn ihr ne Blutelfin oder nen Blutelf seit, dann denkt daran "This is a fucking Game" ich greife damit hier niemanden persönlich an!


Zum Thema WS, ich hasse PvPtwinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil das relativ unfair is, aber ok ich sche** drauf, wenn ich die ganze Zeit gekillt werde gehe ich raus an die Luft.........

PS: Die Würter wurden von keinem Mod ausgeblendet, das war ich selber, also net sagen du "Prol, Asso" etc. ich bin jung und rede halt so -.-


----------



## Agapáo (23. April 2007)

Nun, ich kann mich mit dem Begriff Rassen- bzw. Klassenhass in Bezug auf ein Spiel nicht anfreunden. Sicherlich gibt es eventuell Rassen oder Klassen, die einem mehr oder weniger zusagen oder sympathisch sind oder einem mal negativ aufgefallen sind. Nur sollte man nicht vergessen, egal, welche Klasse usw.- es sitzt immer noch eine reale Person hinter dem PC.

Ich persönlich spiele sowohl Horde als auch Allianz (okay, Allianz hat im Moment leichten Vorrang) und teste diverse Chars einfach mal aus, aus Spass an der Freude und weil ich als Neuzugang im WoW mich erstmal *einspielen* muss.

Aber in einer virtuellen Welt ernsthaft von *Hass* zu reden, find ich... seltsam.


----------



## ManuRoxx (23. April 2007)

Was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind Jäger und Hexer
die sind im duell einfach so &%$§!
da hat man als Magier gar keine Chance gegen diese drecks Pets
Hexer ist sowieso viel zu assi
....fear dotdotdot shadowbolt fear dotdotdot shadowbolt pet drauf dotdotdot shadowbolt... duell verloren fettisch

jäger finde ich total langweilig
pet drauf gezielter schuss eisschuss arkaner schuss mehrfach schuss giftschuss usw usw...
und dann immer diese zwerge man man man
aber irgendwie hab ich die doch lieb gewonnen

äh.. und dann gibts noch diese super-imba-draenei-schamis die meinen sie wären so toll weil keiner sie im duell plätten kann weil sie einfach viel zu imba sind (meine idee: totems weg und stoffrüstung und schami ist wieder balanced)
oder diese blutelfen die eh alle palas sind immer zu zweit rumlaufen und immer mit ihrer bubble
manmanman

und trolle kann ich auch nicht leiden 
und orcs sind zu hässlich
und tauren sind zu fett
und nachtelfen die meinen sie wären hübsch
und immer diese winzlinge....
und ... ähh..

man sieht: gegen jede klasse kann man irgendwas sagen hängt vom eigenen geschmack und von den erfahrungen mit den klassen/rassen hat. aber vergesst nicht: Jede klasse jede rasse jeder char ist ein mensch vorm PC also bitte


----------



## Raredith (24. April 2007)

Irgendwie scheinen ein paar nicht die Bedeutung des Wortes Hass zu kennen. Na ja, sicher gibt es mal Leute die einen aufregen, allerdings regen einen da die Personen am jeweiligen PC auf. Und nicht der Pixelhaufen. Aber selbst da, jemanden Hassen? Weil sie das machen was man im Spiel machen soll?

Schubladen-System ist wohl immer noch der Renner. Man muss nicht nachdenken oder plappert einfach die Meinung eines anderen nach. -hüstel-

Nachher kommt noch wer auf die Idee jemanden zu "Hassen" weil der Charakter eine dunkle Hautfarbe hat. Gott is das Stumpf.


----------



## White Jen (24. April 2007)

Widar81 schrieb:


> ich hasse niemanden, aber seitdem ich wow zocke bin ich froh, mich direkt für die allianz entschieden zu haben.
> 
> der ganze parolen-quatsch auf hordenseite, wie: "stolzer hordler bis zum tod" "messer rein - messer raus - messer rot -ally tot!" usw. macht mir angst, man kennt ja gruppierungen, wo´s ähnlich zugeht.




lol, wo hast denn das gehört? o.O

Das hör ich zum ersten mal. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Die meisten Hordler die ich kenne, reden nicht so.


----------



## hardok (24. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Offiziel herrscht zwischen Allianz und Horde Frieden =)
> Halbwissen ist verdammt gefährlich.
> Zitat:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


ôh, da scheint ja jemand sehr von sich ueberzeugt zu sein...
dann wuesstest du ja auch, dass blutelfen suechtig nach magie sind und wer wuerde suechtigen trauen?
ich habe da mal etwas fuer dich, du solltest das fett-geschriebene mal genau lesen.



> *Er fand heraus, dass seine Hochelfenbrüder und -schwestern im Laufe der Jahrtausende süchtig nach Magie wurden und nun nach der Zerstörung des Sonnenbrunnens ohne die Magie schwach waren*. Er änderte den Namen der verbliebenen Elfen in Blutelfen, um die Toten zu ehren und ging mit den restlichen starken Elfen nach Dalaran, um der Allianz zu helfen.
> 
> Unstimmigkeiten führten schließlich dazu, dass die Blutelfen um Kael'Thas vor der Allianz fliehen mussten und so gingen sie mit den Naga, die zu dem Zeitpunkt Illidan unterstanden, einem Bruder des Nachtelfenführers Malfurion und verbanntem Nachtelf, der selber die Sucht nach Magie kannte. So floh die Blutelfenarmee von Kael'thas zusammen mit den Naga in die Scherbenwelt, dem Rest der zerstörten Heimatwelt der Orcs. Die Blutelfen lernten von Illidan schließlich dämonische Energie zu konsumieren um ihre Sucht zu stillen. Den überlebenden Blutelfen in Quel'Thalas schickte Kael die Nachricht, dass sie irgendwann wieder vereint sein würden, dazu im Laufe der Jahre noch ein Wesen der Naaru, die das Licht verkörpern, sodass bald das Reich der Blutelfen wieder aufblühte, auch wenn die Bedrohung durch die Geißel im Westen und die Trolle im Süden und Osten noch vorhanden ist. Allerdings haben die Blutelfen auch Kontakt zu den anderen Opfern der Geißel herstellen können, den Verlassenen (untote, aber nun freie Menschen) aus Lordaeron, die unter der Führung der ehemaligen, nun untoten aber freien Hochelfe Sylvanas Windrunner stehen. *Außerdem schlossen die Blutelfen auch ein Bündnis mit der neuen Horde (der auch die Verlassenen angehören), auch wenn über ihre Ziele, Maßnahmen und Mittel nur gemutmaßt werden kann*.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch wenige Hochelfen, die ihre Blutelfenbrüder und -schwestern für verrückt erachten, da diese dämonische Energie konsumieren und sich dadurch in den Augen der Hochelfen in die Fänge eben jener Dämonen begeben. Diese Hochelfen gehören nach wie vor der Allianz an und sind vor allem im Menschenreich von Azeroth, in der Enklave in Theramore und auch in Reihen des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs, einer fanatischen Organisation aus überlebenden Menschen Lordaerons, zu finden. Diese Elfen schaffen es, ihre Sucht im Gegensatz zu den Blutelfen zu kontrollieren.



wenn ein heroinsuechtiger die moeglichkeit bekommt, an eine grosse menge drogen zu kommen, wuerde er alles dafuer tun. macht- und magiehungrige wesen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Fledermaus (24. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de-Forum-User!

Ich bin neu hier, und wollte hier gleich mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich hasse eigentlich keine Rassen/klassen/Fraktionen, aber was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind Zwerenschurken.

Das passt einfach nicht!

Zwerge hüpfen nicht um die Feinde rum oder schleichen sich an.

Zwerge bleiben stehen und verteidigen. Weichen keinen cm zurück oder fliehen.

Ich finde Zwergenschurken einfach nur lächerlch, behandele sie deshalb aber nicht anders im Spiel, ich mein, wems gefällt.....

Soviel von mir.

MFG


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2007)

hardok schrieb:


> ôh, da scheint ja jemand sehr von sich ueberzeugt zu sein...
> dann wuesstest du ja auch, dass blutelfen suechtig nach magie sind und wer wuerde suechtigen trauen?
> ich habe da mal etwas fuer dich, du solltest das fett-geschriebene mal genau lesen.
> 
> ...



Wooorauf willst du hinauf?
Wer das Blutelfenstartgebiet gepspielt hat weiß das Sylvanna den Blutelfen zur Mitgliedschaft der Horde verholfen hat.


----------



## hardok (24. April 2007)

und deswegen lieben sie die orcs, die tauren und die trolle auf einmal so sehr, dass sie ihnen ihr leben lang treu bleiben?

es gibt bekannte, es gibt freunde und es gibt entfernte bekanntschaften. letzteres ist die beziehung der blutelfen zu der horde. da die magie des urkernes der horde (orcs, tauren und trolle) eher schamanistisch/druidischen ursprungs ist und eben keine arkane magie, ist es nur ein weiterer beweis dafuer, dass blizzard die wc geschichte auf teufel komm raus fuer BC zurecht gebogen hat. das wird aus den offiziellen texten (die ich zitiert habe) klar. schlussfolgerung daraus ist, dass die blutelfen nicht zu der horde passen.


----------



## saphyroth (24. April 2007)

alle ham was gegen n811 hunter was^^ alle nur neidisch...nein jetzt ernst: ich wollte einen hunter weil ich bögen einfach cool finde und die alternative...zwerg? igitt^^(nichts gegen euch zwergenspieler aber ich finde die hässlich) Hätte es gnomenhunter gegeben dann hätt ich den sofort gemacht ich finde die witzig...und stellt euch dann son bär daneben vor^^
Nachtelfen sin ansonsten aber auch cool. Ich habe mich nicht für allianz entschieden weil die rassen dort schöner sind oder so sondern einfach weil freunde von mir dort spielen. Hätte auch gerne horde gezockt
auch hin und wieder hordentwink angefangen finde die hauptstädte aber scheiße zu groß und unübersichtlich^^ so wie darnassus

bei horde is mir mal was aufgefallen(als ich noch low war):
trolle: greifen fast immer an meisten aus dem hinterhalt
orcs: mal so mal so
tauren: Meist nett(schlachten selten lowies ab is damit gemeint)
untote: fast so schlimm wie trolle

also diese eindrücke kommen alle von mir fühlt euch dadurch nicht betroffen.

achja und wer meint blutelfen passen nicht zu horde: Ihr habt wohl den sinn nicht verstanden wie^^? genau das ist der springende punkt. Das SOLL so sein. ziel: mehr allies machen hordentwink und mit den dämonisch aussehenden dranaej sollen hordler für die allianz begesiert werden


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2007)

hardok schrieb:


> und deswegen lieben sie die orcs, die tauren und die trolle auf einmal so sehr, dass sie ihnen ihr leben lang treu bleiben?
> 
> es gibt bekannte, es gibt freunde und es gibt entfernte bekanntschaften. letzteres ist die beziehung der blutelfen zu der horde. da die magie des urkernes der horde (orcs, tauren und trolle) eher schamanistisch/druidischen ursprungs ist und eben keine arkane magie, ist es nur ein weiterer beweis dafuer, dass blizzard die wc geschichte auf teufel komm raus fuer BC zurecht gebogen hat. das wird aus den offiziellen texten (die ich zitiert habe) klar. schlussfolgerung daraus ist, dass die blutelfen nicht zu der horde passen.



1)Hab ich das behauptet...?

2)Es ist ein Zweckbündniss wie mit den Untoten.Nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Müssen sich ja nicht alle liebhaben =)


----------



## Tartarum (25. April 2007)

Naja ganz ehrlich...ich finde die draenei passen zu keiner fraktion...nach ner hordler rasse sehen die nicht aus (meiner meinung nach) und nach ner ally rasse schon gar net...deshalb mag ich die draenei auch überhaupt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sletal (25. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> 1)Hab ich das behauptet...?
> 
> 2)Es ist ein Zweckbündniss wie mit den Untoten.Nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> Müssen sich ja nicht alle liebhaben =)




Jo aber ich wind es schon scheiße wie sie die geschichte einfach umgebogen haben 
um die 2 neuen rassen in bc rein zu bekommen


----------



## Haldar (25. April 2007)

Hi so ich will auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grundsätzlich...   tja wie jeder hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Rassen und Klassen. Zunächst mal rein subjektiv, da ich keinen Bock hab das statistisch auszuwerten. 
Aber es ist wohl schon so, dass besimmte Rassen und Klassen bevorzugt von bestimmten Leuten gespielt werden, die vermutlich auch im RL eher weniger zu Fairness neigen, bzw alle Vorteile nutzen. 
und dass es nervt auf so jemand zu treffen is klar.

Ansonsten spiel ich beide Fractionen auf verscheidenen Severn und er ist schon witzig auf beiden Seiten die gleichen haltlosen, pauschalen hirnlosen Vorurteile zu hören.

Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für die Klassen, wo ich bis auf Priester alle mal zumindest auf 24+ gespielt hab.
Und: Alle sind toll und wichtig, wenn man sie spielen kann und es ist zum heulen, wenn man mit Hirnies in ner Gruppe ist, die nix können und vor allem nix dazulernen wollen.

WAS ICH WIRKLICH HASSE IS DIE TATSACHE KEINE SPIELR DER EIGENEN FRACTION PLATT MACHEN ZU KÖNNEN!

Eben die obengenannten hirnies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelena (28. April 2007)

Gnomes sind niedlich, hab lange Zeit selbst einen gespielt. Leider habe ich biser zu 90% nur männliche Nachtelfen mit entweder "HaxXóRrR" Namen gesehen oder ihre Ausdrucksweise war dementsprechend. Deshalb das nicht representative Ergebnis meiner Spielzeit, alle männlichen Nachtelfen sind Kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hunter ist ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (28. April 2007)

Elrohir91 schrieb:


> Also wirklich "hassen" tu ich keine Klasse/Rasse. Es gibt da nur 2, die mich nerven:
> 1.Jäger:  Neulich bin ich auch einem Jäger begegnet, der anscheinend einfach Angst hatte, gegen mich zu kämpfen. Also wartete er immer, bis ich gegen irgendwelche Mobs gekämpft hatte, und fing dann an, auf mich zu schießen. Meine Reaktion war, das Mob zu sheepen und sofort dem Jäger hinterher zu rennen, da dieser sofort die Flucht ergriffen hatte. "Dank" der Fähigkeit des Jägers, sich 40% schneller zu machen, hatte ich keinen Erfolg bei der Verfolgung. 5 Minuten später griif mich der Jäger wieder an, was aber mit dem plötzlichen Auftauchen eines befreundeten Schurken beantwortet wurde. Ach ja, "dank" des Pets eines Jägers, hab ich mit meiner Gruppe HdW das 1. Mal nicht schaffen können.



lol? das machen aber nicht nur jäger mein freund.... bei mir hat das mal ein mage gamacht der vllt so 6 lvl über mir war...warten bis ich einen fight mache und von irgendwo hinter einem bsch einen pyroblast aufladen.....
Ich hab im Allgemeinen nichts gegen bestimmte Klassen...das kann man eifach nicht sagen viele leute spielen mehrere klassen wollt ihr mir erzählen wenn ich umlogg ändert sich mein Benehmen?

Achja und zur Fraktionsfeindlichkeit...
horde meint: allys kommen immer nur zu vielt auf einen und sind größtenteils unehrenhafte kiddies
allianz meint: horde kommt immer nur zu vielt auf einen und sind größtenteils unehrenhafte kiddies


----------



## Narvelius (28. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt fühle ich mich als "alter Sack" enttarnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist traurig... LESEN MÜßT IHR DAS BUCH VON WOLKOW...

aber was erwarte ich bei so einer Diskusion das die Leute auch noch ein Buch lesen, es sind sogar mehrere und ich hab sie alle gelesen uhm jetzt ist klar das ich schon uralt bin oder??? Hmm wiederspricht sich aber damit das ich nen Paladin spiele sogar nen holypala aber was solls.

JEDER soll machen wozu er lustig ist und damit spaß haben mit der einschränkung das er Rücksicht auf ALLE Mitspieler zu nehmen hat!

Noch was zu der Rassen/Klassenfrage Jede Rasse/Klasse hat ihre Vor und Nachteile wie es auch jede Skillung hat bei den Klassen und es ist auch so das man wählen muß ob man im Solo in Instanzen/Raid oder im BG am besten ist mit ausnahme vielleicht einiger weniger klassen wie der Mage.

PS: Jede Klasse hat im BG ihr Klasse die sie "ungern" "bekämpft" und das ist gut so
PPS: Spieler zu killen die 10+ lvl weniger haben ist nunja in meinen Augen sehr arm sich dann noch über diese lustig zu machen ist echt... wenn sich dann diese gleichen Spieler auch noch aufregen weil man nach dem 3. reskill die lust verloren hat und seinem Main ins Schlingendorntal befördert und mal kurz aufräumt und die dan heulen als hätte man sie 100 mal gereskillt ist das nunja bildet euch selbst eure Meinung (ist mir leider nicht nur einmal passiert und einer meiner 70er stand lange zeit in Bootybay während ich da getwinkt habe)


----------



## Szyslak (11. Mai 2007)

Ich finde jetzt grade nicht das Thema, welche Klasse man mag, deswegen poste ich es hier rein.
Wusstet ihr, dass Blizz's Lieblingsklasse Hexenmeister sind? Wenn man auf diesen Link - http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/classes/ - geht, und man sich den Hm durchliest, schein alles normal, markiert man den Txt, dann.. naja seht selber ^^ Ich finds irgendwie lustig, total hinterhältig gemacht und die Klasse inoffiziell total bevorzugt ^^
(Nein ich hatte keine langeweile nach sowas zu suchen, hat ein Kollege mir gezeigt ^^)
(Falls es schonmal gepostet wurde oder gezeigt, dann tuts mir Leid)


----------



## b1ubb (11. Mai 2007)

lol wie geil ist das denn ??? =) 
mauahhahahahaha


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hasse Schurken, sonst sind alle anderen Klassen eigentlich locker zu schaffen....irgendwann kriege ich auch ein Mittel gegen Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (11. Mai 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich finde jetzt grade nicht das Thema, welche Klasse man mag, deswegen poste ich es hier rein.
> Wusstet ihr, dass Blizz's Lieblingsklasse Hexenmeister sind? Wenn man auf diesen Link - http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/classes/ - geht, und man sich den Hm durchliest, schein alles normal, markiert man den Txt, dann.. naja seht selber ^^ Ich finds irgendwie lustig, total hinterhältig gemacht und die Klasse inoffiziell total bevorzugt ^^
> (Nein ich hatte keine langeweile nach sowas zu suchen, hat ein Kollege mir gezeigt ^^)
> (Falls es schonmal gepostet wurde oder gezeigt, dann tuts mir Leid)



loooooooooooooooool!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist so nice! *haha* ^^

im grossen und ganzen hasse ich alle die mir aua machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hasse keine Rasse/Klasse. Niemand ist unbesiegbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Don't get mad - get even!"


----------



## Adler_Auge (11. Mai 2007)

Blutelf - Paladine....Paladine gehören 100 % zur Ally !

Blizzard schrieb das sogar 




> Paladine, die Bewahrer des Heiligen Lichts und Verteidiger der Allianz, sind in den nördlichen Wäldern der Sümpfe von Tirisfal, wo sie gegen den Vormarsch der Verlassenen kämpfen, bis hin zu den südlichen Regionen des Verfluchten Landes zu finden, in denen sie unablässig Wache gegen die dämonischen Kräfte von jenseits des Dunklen Portals halten. Die heiligen Krieger schwingen ihre gewaltigen Hämmer und nutzen die Kraft des Lichts, befehligen ihre Streitkräfte in der Schlacht und scheuen sich nicht, sich immer dort ins Getümmel zu stürzen, wo der Kampf am heftigsten tobt.





Sie sind die Verteidiger der Allianz, nicht die der Horde ....


Schurken sind mir zu hinterhältig, ihre Kulutur ist mir zu gemein, nicht mein Fall !




> In den Schatten verborgen fühlen sie sich wie zu Hause, und sie sind Meister darin im richtigen Moment spurlos zu verschwinden - die Schurken von Azeroth handeln am liebsten hinter den Kulissen. Wenn sie das Glück zu ihren Gunsten drehen, und nur dann zuschlagen wenn sie einen klaren Vorteil haben, sind Schurken ganz in ihrem Element. Dank ihrer gerissenen Tricks, ihrer körperlichen Fitness, und ihrem meisterhaften Umgang mit Deckung und Verwirrung finden Schurken mit Leichtigkeit Anstellungen als Diebe, Beutelschneider, Spione, oder auch als eiskalte Auftragsmörder.




Die Zitate kommen von der offizilen WoW Page.....

Is das geil und cooler Typ ich kann net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann zocke ich mal meinen 20er Twink weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schauts euch alle an, das mit dem WL !


----------



## Zorkal (11. Mai 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Blutelf - Paladine....Paladine gehören 100 % zur Ally !
> 
> Blizzard schrieb das sogar
> 
> ...


Ich hab keine Lust mehr irgendwie an das Storyverständniss zu appelieren...
Bevor man so einen Müll verfasst erstmal informieren.


----------



## Dubitare (11. Mai 2007)

lol. ihr habt probleme. ich bin Schutzpaladin. ich darf nichtmal in meiner gilde mit in gruppen 8[

Aber zum topic. ich mag keine untoten hexer/magier/schurken. da hab ich immer das gefühl dass da nen kiddie vorm Rechner hockt.


----------



## Riane (11. Mai 2007)

Dubitare schrieb:


> lol. ihr habt probleme. ich bin Schutzpaladin. ich darf nichtmal in meiner gilde mit in gruppen 8[
> 
> Aber zum topic. ich mag keine untoten hexer/magier/schurken. da hab ich immer das gefühl dass da nen kiddie vorm Rechner hockt.



auf's mowl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix gegen magier, die lieben wasser, brot und portal spender von nebenan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (11. Mai 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Lust mehr irgendwie an das Storyverständniss zu appelieren...
> Bevor man so einen Müll verfasst erstmal informieren.




Deine Ansicht zu der Story is ja schön und gut !


Aber warum schreibt Blizzard es dann? Die Blutelfen könne ja zu der Horde gehören, aber Paladin passt nicht zu der Horde !



Informieren, ich denke http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml ist wohl die Seite die es am besten wissen muss oder ?

Ich finde z.b. nicht das die Blutelfen zu der Horde passen, eher dann die Draenei, mir wäre es andersrum lieber gewesen muss ich dir ehrlich sagen !


Die Ally ist ja eher die Seite die sich die Haare schön machen lässt etc. die Horde ist eher die Kampfseite, da passen die Blutelfen eigentlich nicht dazu, Augehungerte Teenys, denen sollte man mal ein paar Eber aus Durator zum Essen geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber OK, es ist mal eine nette Abwechslung für die Horde, ich meine im ernst wer würde eine Orc Frau als sexy bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


PS: Reg dich doch nicht so auf das ist nie gut, ich richte mich nach Blizzard was die Geschichte angeht, denn sie haben die Macht über die Geschichte der WoW, es ist ja immer noch ein Spiel und keine Geschichte die wirklich auf unserem Planeten in unserem Universum passiert ist !

Dennoch was ich auch nicht als gut heißen würde, wäre wenn man plötzlich Arthas legen könnte, denn es ist ja ca. so Arthas ist der Licht König, wenn Arthas stirbt sterben auch alle Untoten.....ich will das nicht weiter ausführen da ich es atm auch nicht genau weiß, dies erfährt man in einen der Warcraft Spiele........


----------



## Squishee (11. Mai 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Aber OK, es ist mal eine nette Abwechslung für die Horde, ich meine im ernst wer würde eine Orc Frau als sexy bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pass auf was du sagst.  :>


----------



## Stoffl (11. Mai 2007)

Dubitare schrieb:


> Aber zum topic. ich mag keine untoten hexer/magier/schurken. da hab ich immer das gefühl dass da nen kiddie vorm Rechner hockt.



Tauren und Untote sind (leider) die schlimmeren kiddies...


----------



## Amrai (11. Mai 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Tauren und Untote sind (leider) die schlimmeren kiddies...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich als Untote (29 RL Jahre) kann da nur dementieren, bei mir in der Gilde sind die Untoten die Oldies. Ich mache sehr oft bei Trollen und (auf Allieseite) Menschen die Erfahrung dass da viel Jungvolk hintersteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Mai 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Deine Ansicht zu der Story is ja schön und gut !
> 
> 
> Aber warum schreibt Blizzard es dann? Die Blutelfen könne ja zu der Horde gehören, aber Paladin passt nicht zu der Horde !
> ...


Die Blutelfen haben die Allianz übel hintergangen und umgekehrt.
Sie haben zwar auch zu der Horde wenig vertrauen aber immerhin mehr als zu der Allianz.
Desweiteren saugen sie das Licht ja von einem Naaru ab und bekommen es nicht wie die Allypaladine von den Göttern "geschenkt".

Ich reg mich nicht über dich auf aber es nervt langsam jeden Tag irgendwelche Posts zu lesen in denen Sachen stehen die einfach nicht so sind(Deiner ist noch ziemlich harmlos)


----------



## Monyesak (11. Mai 2007)

ich hätte mal gesagt INT buff @all

is ja schlimmer wie bei cs..


----------



## Bruderhessen (12. Mai 2007)

Okay ich selber spiele einen Tauren Krieger LV15 und einen Blutelfen Mage Lv22

So naja ich habs ja erst 3wochen das gute wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde eigentlich das ich eher zu unverschämt bin denn letztens als irgendso ein armer darenei krieger lv18 im eschental vergeblich gegen orcs kämpfte habe ich ihn unverschämterweise einfach auch mal zugespammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag keine Menschen, Dareneis und keine trolle weil die irgendwie unschön sind genauso wie die dareneis und die menschen sind einfach zu normal :/
Vor allem Mensch Kreiger ist ja wohl der gipfel der langeweile.


----------



## razielsun (12. Mai 2007)

ähm... ja rassenhass... habe meine meinung nochmal überarbeitet und finde nun...

ich habe keinen rassenhass! 
ich kenne meinen fein die allianz, das reicht vollkommen. 
und klassen... tja wenn man ne klasse nicht killen kann ist halt mein equipp oder meine spielweise schuld (oder blizz balancing) also einfach mal was anders machen^^

nein also behauptungen irgendwelche klassen sind kiddis, das geht einfach nicht...


----------



## Dhyana (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
das kann doch nicht wahr sein!
Ihr seid doch diejenigen, die einander das Leben schwer machen, einander hassen.....
Ich spiele einfach alles - Horde und Alli und habe kein Problem damit.
...und wenn solche hassende Spieler kommen und dich absolut gemein beim Farmen killen,
dann stehe ich eben auf und mache weiter....,
da ich weiss, dass ich diese Leute nicht ändern kann und Hass eben nicht empfinden kann.

macht euch und anderen das Leben nicht so schwer. 

Viel Spaß beim Spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (12. Mai 2007)

Hallöle,
schade das sich auch in so einem tollem Spiel dieses Gefühl *Hass* einschleicht. Ich persönlich kann nicht hassen, mir kann nur etwas sympathisch oder unsympathisch sein.
Klar ärgert mich ab und wann, wenn ich Niederlage erlebe, aber es ist halt nur ein Spiel. Ich könnte nun auch nur aus Frechheit sagen — ich *hasse* Schurken, wenn ich mit *Stoffis* unterwegs bin und mich dann auch noch auf dem Schlachtfeld befinde^^ wobei mein Char dann kaum noch nach Luft schnappen kann, weil es andauernd gestunt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dabei hab ich unter Charakteren selber eine Schurkin^^.
Und zu jeweiligen Rassen oder Klassen von denen ich besonders positiv beeindruckt bin kann ich folgendes sagen:

-Gnome und Zwerge finde ich süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Nachtelfen finde ich sind faszinierende Schönheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Taurens die laden beim anblicken recht zum knuddeln ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Palas und Krieger sind sehr wertvolle Geselschaft

JEDEM das SEINE, mir das MEINE :-)!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2had0wn (12. Mai 2007)

Man muss mit jeder Klasse bzw. Rasse zurechtkommen.
sonst ist man nich wirklich gut.


----------



## mgh (12. Mai 2007)

*rofl*
bin schurke hasse keine rasse sondern die leute die dahinter sitzen / wenn überhaupt!!
also zu den huhu der schurke schleicht sich von hinten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ähm können uns ja darrauf einigen das erst gezaubert wird wenn ich in reichweite zum nahkampf bin !? und das alle auf die jäger rumhacken hab ich eh noch nie verstanden es gibt gute spieler und eben weniger gute!!!
und noch zu dir mal von deinen hass abgesehn ;D vielleicht solltest du einer richtigen gilde beitreten das kann ja nicht angehn das die eigene gilde meint dich nirgends mitzunehmen weil du pala bist also noch viel glück ;D

mfg
MGH


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (12. Mai 2007)

Wirklich hassen tu ich im Moment eigentlich nur Krieger, was an meiner Unfähigkeit liegt, diese ohne exzessiven Cooldowngebrauch zu Fall zu bringen bzw. an der anschließenden Reaktion darauf.
Mit Rassen habe ich generell keine Probleme, solange ich z.b selber keinen Draenei oder Nachtelfen spielen muss...
Was auf mich symphatisch oder unsymphatisch wirkt ist generell nur das Verhalten der Spieler und die Ausdrucksweise, wenn einfach nur erbärmlich meist auch einhergehend mit mangelndem Skill.
In sofern kann der weibliche Troll rogue (<3) noch so toll aussehen und noch so geniales gear habe... isser n spast, isser n spast.
It's that easy

Grüße


----------



## waldfee007 (12. Mai 2007)

Ich selber spiele Horde, nachdem ich ca 1 Monat versucht habe bei der Allianz klar zu kommen. Das verhalten da war grob gesagt kiddie-like ... 

naja, rassenhass in wow ^^ ... im groben hasse ich schamanen, jedes mal in ner 5er instanz haben die nie was gebracht, weder guten heal, noch als tank und auch keinen dmg ... ic hhasse schamanen ^^


----------



## Sletal (13. Mai 2007)

Aber die Blutelfen haben einen Riesen hass auf die Menschen weil sie von ihnen in stich gelassen wurden und dann auch noch von ihnen ausgelöscht werden sollten wenn ihenen die Naga nich geholfen hätten UndHASS ist bei weiten stärker als SUCHT.AUch wenn sie die Horde veraten würden was würde es ihnen bringen ganz alleine 
gegen alle völker zu kämpfen zur allyanz würden sie nicht gehen(bestimmt will die allyanz sie auch net)
und zur horde könnten sie nicht mehr. Entweder ganz die WC und wow geschichte lesen oder garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalo (6. Juni 2007)

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, das hier viele Magier rumturnen (inkl. mir) ^^...

Alle Hassen Hexer und Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Kommentar?  häh, wovon redest du?..
Rassenhass etc... wo bin ich denn hier gelandet? ....

Es gibt nervige Sachen, aber keinesfalls Dinge bei denen man von hass sprechen kann...

Jeder der das tut, sollte sich ernsthaft Sorgen machen, ob er nicht süchtig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nachtelfen scheinen allgemein weniger angesehen zu sein, als andere Klassen...
Was wohl daran liegt, das se urshässlich sind, obwohl sie die schönste Klasse sein sollten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (6. Juni 2007)

Vor BC habe ich auch die Bubbleboys und Girls gehasst wie die Pest. Spiele selbst als Main nen Schurken und dann bekommste schon nen Kotzkrampf wenn du bei 10% die Blase siehst und weißt alles geht von vorne los...

Habe jetzt aber meinen Twink Pala und seitdem liebe ich die Bubble ;D

Jetzt gibt es nurnoch eine Klasse die ich im PvP hasse (im PvE hasse ich keinen). BEASTMASTER geskillte Jäger! Das is mit abstand das beschissenste was es in der Arena gibt. Pet + Hunter werden "rot", kp was die da anschmeissn und sind nicht stunbar, fearbar, etc... Dann die ganze Zeit diese Pet am Arsch hängen und der Hunter macht dich mit Autoshot platt...

Also nieder mit Noskill PvP Beastmaster Huntern! Drecks Opferklasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Gonsi 

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## Anderoth (6. Juni 2007)

Naja du müsstest die Personen hinter den Charakteren niedermachen.
Jäger ist keine Opferklasse.
Ich spiele selbst einen Jäger aber meistens mit MM-Skillung BM use ich nur zum lvln und selbst dann nur selten
weil ich schnell genug bin.
Ich hab mal selbst mit BM im BG gekämpft und ich fands scheisse.


----------



## Xanthia999 (6. Juni 2007)

Kann jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich verstehen wo die Probs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle regen sich über Schurken und Hexer auf ^^
Eh Leute ^^ auch Priester können fearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das macht Spaß.

So und jetzt mal von der anderen Seite gesehen:
Die bösen bösen Schurken ^^ Jaja aber jeder PvPler ist froh, wenn Schurken im Team sind ^^ Ich mag Hexer und Schurken ^^


----------



## Raefael (6. Juni 2007)

Ts ts, Klassen/Rassenhass wo sind wir den hier?
Ok jeder hat seinen Angst Gegner, aber deswegen hasse ich diese Klasse nicht, sondern trete Ihr mit Respekt entgegen. Man wächst halt mit seinen Aufgaben.

//Theodoric fka Rafa


----------



## Melfasa (6. Juni 2007)

also ganz ehrlich, Raefael hat ganz recht. man hasst keine anderen rassen, auch wenn einen immer die eine rasse vl probs bereitet, tsss tss tss nja lasst solche hassgedanken, die anderen können auch nix dafür

nja greez, melfasa


----------



## Tschazera (7. Juni 2007)

ganz klar, ****** schurken, ****** hexer und ich glaube da spreche ich für sehr vviele ****** paladine

an rassen hasse ich nur tauren, die sind so...


----------



## TêChÔ (7. Juni 2007)

Also ich find Schurken als Gegner ganz witzig weil die oft hilflos gegen meinen Jäger sind... natürlich will ich denen nicht vor die Klinge fallen^^
aber ich find jede Rasse/Klasse ist (manchmal auf etwas eigenwilliger Art)  cool. Am witzigsten find jedoch Jäger... mir egal was ihr davon haltet.. und grundsätzlich konnte ich niemanden leiden der mich mit LVL?? einfach beim questen, leveln usw.... angegriffen hat.
sowas von unehrenhaft ( passt zu einem schurken...sry)


----------



## lyandris (16. Mai 2008)

tja schurken das ist einfach nur pussy wie die kämpfen xD
und als rassen hasse ich ud weil jeder möchtegern pro ud spielt und denkt: haha ich bin so ubercool weil ich die super volksfähigkeit habe außerdem seh ich so fies aus !!!!!!


----------



## Ilunadin (16. Mai 2008)

Sämtliche Menshcen die vor dem Rechner hocken und die hände nicht vom 
/spit
/spit
/spit
/lol
/rofl
/unhöflich
/spit
/lol
/spit
/spit
/lol


Makro runterbekommen


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (16. Mai 2008)

ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES

UNDEADZZ 4 The Winn


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (16. Mai 2008)

ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES

UNDEADZZ 4 The Winn


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (16. Mai 2008)

ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES

UNDEADZZ 4 The Winn


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (16. Mai 2008)

ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES

UNDEADZZ 4 The Winn


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (16. Mai 2008)

ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES

UNDEADZZ 4 The Winn

sry internett hat gelaagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (16. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES
> 
> UNDEADZZ 4 The Winn




ääääh...ja...


----------



## Metadron72 (16. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was redest du ??
> 
> bitte auf welchen server spielst du ... oder mit welchen jägern ???
> mein pet hat alle 3 bosse getankt und das ohne probleme ... was ist daran so schwer ???
> ...



ihr redet alle bissl extrem in die jeweilige richtung...du tankst bw hero mit dem pet ? never 
oder reden wir von ner lvl 62 inst ??
oder tdm hero willst du die 2 (melee) mobs in falle packen die es da gibt ? ich sag nicht das nen jäger quatsch ist aber so richtig dolle ist das mit der falle in den etwas "schwereren" insten nu wirklich nicht

ich würde nen mage auch immer nem jäger vorziehen, habe sehr oft auch jäger in der gruppe (will sagen ich habe gar nichts gegen jäger)


----------



## Occasus (16. Mai 2008)

Squishee schrieb:


> 1. Nachtelfenjäger - ähnliche Gründe wie du
> 2. Hexenmeister - Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Dot, Dot, Deathcoil, Dot, Fear, Fear, Gesundheitstein, Dot,Dot, Fear und Fear.
> 3. Weibliche Blutelfen - sehn einfach zu kitschig aus .... Barbie und co. >.<


lol das muss ein schlechter warlock gewesen sein. 

2. Hexenmeister - Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Dot, Dot  <-- das reicht schon und du bist tot ^^


ich hasse Gnom Schurken. Die sind so klein, das man sie nicht anklicken kann. dann haun die noch sprinten rein und alles is aus.


----------



## Moriath (16. Mai 2008)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> LOL, bist du peinlich!
> 
> bogus666 <--- INT-Buff pls



HAHAHA wie peinlich DU bist! Erstmal den ganzen Thread zitieren, als ob man nicht wüsste auf was man hier antwortet und dann auch noch so ne sinnlose Antwort.


----------



## anorianna (16. Mai 2008)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> LOL, bist du peinlich!
> 
> bogus666 <--- INT-Buff pls



Geh mal RL-leveln, Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oerpli (16. Mai 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Du bist ja ganz schlau, jede Klasse hat spezielle Eigenschaften, ohne Manaschild wärst du bestimmt auch schon ein paar mal mehr gestorben, genau das gleiche beim Fear des Hexers oder des Schildes beim Paladin...
> Bin gleicher Meinung... Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen die Rassen oder Klassen.. Nur im BG siehts dann mit Schurken oder Kriegern (low lvl PvP) wieder anders aus =D



Lol, manaschild und sinnvoll... das ist so ziemlich das nutzloseste was ich je an skills sah. da ist mein zauberstab noch sinnvoller in nen kampf einzubringen als der schild


----------



## D4rkyy (16. Mai 2008)

ich hasse männliche nachtelfen (ich nenne sie auch rattenmenschen)
und PALAS!


----------



## Rowak (16. Mai 2008)

rassenhass? ich bin doch kein rassist Oo
und zum thema klassenhass..  jede schere begegnet lieber nem papier als nem stein
aber deswegen jemand hassen? oO


----------



## Arthros (16. Mai 2008)

naja hass ist es nicht aber ich mag keine männlichen Blutelfen die sehen so schwul aus


----------



## Ashaqun (16. Mai 2008)

Das wahrscheinlichst dümmste Thema, was Buffed hier jemals gesehen hat.


----------



## Rowak (16. Mai 2008)

Arthros schrieb:


> naja hass ist es nicht aber ich mag keine männlichen Blutelfen die sehen so schwul aus


leidest du an homophobie? ^^


----------



## Megamage (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hasse eig Nachtelfen wegen der Scheiss Rassenfähigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Nachtelf Hunter (Gleiche gründe)! Und ich hasse Farmbot Hunter die KILLE ich IMMER!
Sonst die Blutelfen ich kann sie nicht ab die sehen nur behindert aus und 40% aller Hordler(kiddis) spielen einen ich könnte kotzen!
Aber gegen Hexer habe ich auch was aber eig wenn er mich down haut zerlegt nebenbei mein Pet ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (16. Mai 2008)

Rassen- / Klassenhass

jaja so weit ist WoW schon gekommen.... (scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



klassen werden unterteilt in

1. chinafarmer
2. flamer
3. spamer
4. kiddys
5. suchties
6. progamer
7. noobs/boons/knoobs/kackboons/naps
8. arenajunkies
9. twinker
10. fanboys


----------



## annox (16. Mai 2008)

Rowak schrieb:


> leidest du an homophobie? ^^


Das wäre exakt meine Frage gewesen.^^ Manche scheinen etwas homophob zu sein.


----------



## Megamage (16. Mai 2008)

> ICH HASSE BLUTELFEN DIE SEHEN SO SCHEISSE AUS GRADE DIE WEIBLICHEN BEI DEN SIEHT DIE RÜSTUNG MIST AUS DIE BARBIES
> 
> ORCZZ 4 The Win!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Umgeändert in Orc's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst stimmts!


----------



## Harry_ (16. Mai 2008)

naja...

"HUNTERITEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" XD

außer den üblichen klitsches kann ich eigentlich keine Klasse nicht leiden. Bei den Rassen hab ich auch nur was gegen männliche Blutelfen... grund sollte bekannt sein^^


cYa


----------



## Rized (16. Mai 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, wenn ich mich auf meinem Twink auf dem Realm lordaeron einlogg, dann les ich ihm Handelschat:" Zieht mich einer Todesmienen?" (ja, rechtschreibfehler)

und meistens sind es nachtelf jäger oder zwergen jäger.

Deshalb ist für mich jeder Nachtelf Jäger oder Zwergen Jäger ein Kiddi. Und das regt mich iwie auch auf^^



MfG Rized


Rized out!


----------



## PureLoci (16. Mai 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> Nachdem ich seit Januar wieder WoW spiele, auf der Hordenseite als Tauren Krieger, gibt es doch tatsaechlich mittlerweile Rassen und Klassen die ich auf Teufel raus nicht leiden kann. Die Gruende hierfuer koennen natuerlich die unterschiedlichsten sein. Sie koennen rational oder auch irrational sein, evtl. gibt es fuer den Hass, wobei Hass hier zugegebener Maßen ein sehr extremes Wort ist, auch gar keine Gruende.
> 
> ...



Rassen:

Ja siehste ich kann die Kühe nicht leiden. Ich frage mich heute noch wie man nur nen Bullen/Kuh spielen kann. Für mich kommt da nur eins in den Kopf: dumm und hässlich. Nutztier. TÖTEN!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Troll: Hässlich, ecklig, wild, gerissen Böse und hinterhältig. Hat nichts für Schuhe übrig.

Untote: Nen Haufen Knochen. Mit Abstand die hässlichste Rasse. Das abgrundtiefe Böse ist das einzig "Positive".

Klassen:

Schurken: Einfach nur lästig...stun stun stun stun stun. *Verschwinden*. Stun Stun Stun.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

ich hasse gnome weil die so deppert dreingucken und es doof ist wenn so ein kleiner fetter klopps nen tauren killt.
ausserdem nehmen die kindisch-benehmenden leute die gnome weil die ja *niedlich* sind(gruene und pinke haare)
n11 mag ich nit wegen den von dir genannten grunden


----------



## jekyll_do (16. Mai 2008)

@Threadersteller

Für so einen Bullshit einen Thread zu eröffnen ist echt das Letzte. Hau ab mit deinen bescheuerten Vorurteilen und deiner Intoleranz.


----------



## Gemley (16. Mai 2008)

Ich mag euch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Zwerge: Wer macht das beste Bier?
Menschen: Wir sind selber Menschen.. wer die hasst ist ein... naja .. Unmenschlich Oo?
Nachtelfen: Die pflegen doch so schön die Gärten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gnome: Wer macht sonst unsere Pewpew- roxxorknarren ?????(Goblinknarren halten nur 1-2 Wochen kommt auf die grösse des Geldbeutels an)
Draenei: *Exodar klau* wooooaaaauuuuumm.... *CRASH* Hello world!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Untote: Wie soll man sonst seine Omi NACH DEM ABLEBEN besuchen?
Orcs: Ohne sie würde es gar keine Horde geben... 
Trolle: Mojo... Daz'Dingo !
Tauren: Wer unterstützt sonst die Natur bei der Horde? 
Blutelfen: Ein paar "schöne" weibliche Charaktere können der Horde nicht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei den Klassen ist für jeden was darunter! 
Wer eine Klasse hasst, hasst sie halt.... 
Alle Klassen braucht es!

viel Spass beim Zoggen


----------



## BunnyBunny (16. Mai 2008)

Nachtelfen Krieger hasse ich teilweise, denn sie kommen meist aus dem Nichts. Naja die meisten haben nicht soviel Ahnung von ihrer Klasse, genauso wie die meisten Nachtelf Hunter in meinem Realmpool, aber wenn ein Spieler hasse ich Nachtelfen. Allein durch den Unsichtbarkeitsvorteil. Naja was will mann machen


----------



## BunnyBunny (16. Mai 2008)

Nachtelfen Krieger hasse ich teilweise, denn sie kommen meist aus dem Nichts. Naja die meisten haben nicht soviel Ahnung von ihrer Klasse, genauso wie die meisten Nachtelf Hunter in meinem Realmpool, aber wenn ein Spieler hasse ich Nachtelfen. Allein durch den Unsichtbarkeitsvorteil. Naja was will mann machen


----------



## BunnyBunny (16. Mai 2008)

Sry für Doppelpost mein Internet ist heut n bisschen langsamer da klick ich immer mehrmals auf den Button=)


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Das wahrscheinlichst dümmste Thema, was Buffed hier jemals gesehen hat.


Die wahrscheinlichst dümmste antwort ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5002 (16. Mai 2008)

Naja muss sagen das ich ein paar vorurteile gegen Nachtelfenjäger hab ^^

Kommt wegen ner Folge vom großen blauem Bären in da house und davon das ich oft von denen dumm angewhispert werd. Ala gib gold oder zieh mich etc. 

Aber naja für mich ist das eher wie so ein Blondinen witz... klischees müssen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich hasse Nachtelfen.
Warum? Weiss ich ned. Die haben mir nichts getan aber ich mag se einfach ned.

Btw, letztens hat bei uns die Horde Darnassus geplättet.
Ungefähr 20 Zwerge standen dabei und haben die Horde gefeiert. Ich hab dann noch versucht Darn auf feindselig zu stellen um zu helfen,aber ging leider ned.


----------



## Shany (16. Mai 2008)

Ich könnte dir Gründe geben jede klaase zu hassen.

Krieger: zu viel Rüstung und hauen viel dmg raus
Schurke: hält dich für 5 Stunden im stun und killt dich, bevor du einen Angriff machst
Hexenmeister: Dot,Dot,Dot,Fear,Dot,Dot,Dot,Fear,Dot,Dot,Dot
Paladin: Will nicht sterben(blase,heal, blase, heal, blase, heal)
Jäger: deine Casts werden andauernd vom Pet unterbrochen
Shamane: Frostshock, Windfury, Earthbindtotem, Frostshock, Windfury, Earthbindtotem --> OP
Druide: Erst Damge austeilen, fast kein leben mehr, hot, travelform, weg isser
Mage: friert dich ein, dass du nich an den ran kommst und wenn dus doch schaffst SHEEP und er is wieder 30m weiter

Die gründe sind jetzt ma pvp bezogen


wenn man lesefaul is kann man sich auch Barlows blog zu den klassen anhören, da kriegen auch alle ihr fett weg

so long Shany


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Aber OK, es ist mal eine nette Abwechslung für die Horde, ich meine im ernst wer würde eine Orc Frau als sexy bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso?bei orcs und trollen ist schoen etwas anderes als bei tussie-n11
sie sind gelenkig,stark und zah,und haben eine kalte schoenheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Amrai schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich als Untote (29 RL Jahre) kann da nur dementieren, bei mir in der Gilde sind die Untoten die Oldies. Ich mache sehr oft bei Trollen und (auf Allieseite) Menschen die Erfahrung dass da viel Jungvolk hintersteckt
> ...



was habt ihr gegen TROLLE?!!


waldfee007 schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele Horde, nachdem ich ca 1 Monat versucht habe bei der Allianz klar zu kommen. Das verhalten da war grob gesagt kiddie-like ...
> 
> naja, rassenhass in wow ^^ ... im groben hasse ich schamanen, jedes mal in ner 5er instanz haben die nie was gebracht, weder guten heal, noch als tank und auch keinen dmg ... ic hhasse schamanen ^^


schamanen?die besten heiler 4 ever und beste dd s (*fluestern*nach schurken).
und tanken?verlangt ja auch keiner


----------



## alexaner666 (16. Mai 2008)

ich hasse gnome, da sie hässlich und klein und fett sind.
Außerdem hab ich was gegen N811 und B11(aber b11 nicht so arg)
Hasse gegen Klassen hab ich nur gegen Paladine(bin Krieger)weil die so extrem viel aushalten und sich dauernd heilen


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> VERDAMMT...
> 
> Blizzard sollte eine WoWRegelung einführen das man die WarCraft 3Kampagne durchgespielt haben muss um spielen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...


/singn ABER ich habe es nur bis 3te campange geschaft(orcs) ): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Squishee schrieb:


> Ist mehr n Waffenstillstand als Frieden, meint Thrall zumindest. Aber wer hört schon auf son alten Ork ]:>


hey ):


----------



## Magician.^ (16. Mai 2008)

DIE HEX0R DIE


----------



## RavenC (16. Mai 2008)

Ich mag selber Nachtelfen (inklusive Jäger) nicht, das es auch bei mir fast zu einem Hass gegen sie ausartet.
Wohl gemerkt ich spiele größtenteils Menschen.
Doch diskutieren wir doch mal über den Nachtelfen.
Welche Vorteile bringt er gegenüber den anderen Rassen, speziell gegenüber anderen Rassen der Allianz?
Und warum ausgerechnet Jäger? Warum keinen Druiden? Warum keinen Krieger(wobei ich hier schon wieder selbst sage nein danke, auch davon gibt es auf der Allianzseite genug)?

Nun zu den anderen Klassen, wie gesagt ich spiele hauptsächlich Menschen, maximal noch Dreanei, wegen Schamane.

Zwerge find ich ganz OK. Gnome, fällt mir grad nicht ein wie ich sie beschreiben soll^^

Also wenn ich ne Rangfolge der Allianz aufstellen würde, würde den letzten Platz die Nachtelfen, Gnome den vierten, Zwerge und Dreanei den zweiten und Menschen den ersten Platz belegen.


Bei der Hordenseite... Tauren haben Style... Orks sind eben Orks, dennoch cool... Untote... gehen so, aber nicht mögen tue ich sie nicht... Troll, sind irgendwie auf Dauerdrogen^^ (keine Macht den Drogen)... und Blutelfen, haben auch Style, aber auch hier fällt mir nicht ein wie ich sie beschreiben soll... -.-


Rangfolge wäre hier: Trolle letzter Platz, gefolgt von den Untoten und den Blutelfen, Orks auf den zweiten Platz und Tauren auf den ersten...

Ich würde zu gern Horde spielen... doch leider gehören Menschen der Allianz an.


----------



## Kryll (16. Mai 2008)

lol jmd der klassen/rassen im spiel hasst sollte aufhören zu spielen!!
wen interessiert euer gejammer nur weil ihr zu schlecht seit gegen schurken palas jäger und co im pvp zu gewinnen??
jede klasse kann gegen alle anderen klassen gewinnen sonst wär das spiel unfair! es hängt nur davon ab wie gut man spielt!


----------



## Cadmus (16. Mai 2008)

Meine "Hass"-Objekte: Hordler
Liegt daran, dass sie - in unserem Pool - offensichtlich Angst vor schlechter equipten haben...

Mir passierts eigentlich ständig, dass ich durch die BGs reite...stun, DoT, DoT, DoT, Krieger stürmt auf mich zu....alle 3 voll equipt, wohlgemerkt. 

Das hat doch nix mehr mit Kampf zu tun...man wird gnadenlos abgeschlachtet. Als ob Hordler noch nie was von Zweikampf gehört hätten!


----------



## hiddi (16. Mai 2008)

Zwergen!^^
un an 2. stelle : Zwergen Jäger >.<


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (16. Mai 2008)

Dir is hoffentlich klar,dass du Rassenhass geschrieben hast.
Es kann nicht angehen,das hier so ein Mist verbreitet wird.
Vorurteile,Stereotypen,bravo.
Und Gratulation,mehrere Seiten voll von "Ich hasse..."


----------



## RavenC (16. Mai 2008)

Rassenhass in WoW is doch OK, solang es nicht ins RL übergeht...
Auch du wirst ein ganz bestimmtes Volk nicht mögen, zumindest nicht so sehr mögen wie dein eigenes, denn auch du hast deine Gründe...


----------



## bma (16. Mai 2008)

Schurken --> Stun --> Stun --> Stun
Jäger --> in der mehrheit eher noch Kinder
Hexer --> Ganz klare sache --> Dot Fear Dot Dot Fear Dot Dot Fear usw. usw.
Pala --> Angstblase --> Ruhestein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xunxu (16. Mai 2008)

Schurken ganz klar. Warum? Stunlock Mantel der Schatten-.-. Bin Magier nur so btw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexenmeister. Warum? Fear, Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear mehr können sei meiner Meinung auch nicht selbst wenn sie Destros sind --> Fear, SB, SB,Fear

Krieger. Warum? Sie Onehitten mich einfach xD

Rassen mag ich eigentlich jede^^


----------



## Zez (16. Mai 2008)

Untote Schurken.
Nicht tötbar für meine 2 Klassen (Priester + Hexenmeister).
Dazu werden Melees mit jeder Season den Castern noch ein stück überlegener -.-


----------



## Kryll (16. Mai 2008)

RavenC schrieb:


> Rassenhass in WoW is doch OK, solang es nicht ins RL übergeht...
> Auch du wirst ein ganz bestimmtes Volk nicht mögen, zumindest nicht so sehr mögen wie dein eigenes, denn auch du hast deine Gründe...



Mir gefallen alle Völker in WoW. Meine Lieblingsklasse sind allerdings Trolle weil sie so cool tanzen ^^


----------



## Moronic (16. Mai 2008)

Wie bei den meisten sind es die Elfen die ich nicht abkann. 
Selbst als Allignom schrie ich schon: "Lasst Darnassus brennen!" 
Nelfen fand ich schon zum Release unsympathisch. Und die Belfen... naja... Gaylord und Paris Hilten eben.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

*Männliche * Blutelfen sin der letzte Dreck in WoW... schönste wär, wenn Blizzard die mit WotLK abändert, sodass sie nich mehr so schwul aussehen sondern eher wie die Nachtelfen...


----------



## Te-Rax (16. Mai 2008)

Am schlimmsten sind BM Hunter. Hauen ihre beiden cd's raus, sind Verlangsamungs und stun immung tragen zudem durch ihre lame skillung S3 und deffen solange bis ihre cd's wieder aktiv sind.

Warscheinlich würde ich auch Schurken hassen, wenn ich nicht selbst einer wäre.


----------



## Dragim (16. Mai 2008)

ich 'hasse' einfach nur ud rogues, einfach aus dem grund da sie meinem gefühl nach am meisten ganken^^


----------



## Rized (16. Mai 2008)

Meine "Hass"-Objekte: Allys
Liegt daran, dass sie - in unserem Pool - offensichtlich Angst vor schlechter equipten haben...

Mir passierts eigentlich ständig, dass ich durch die BGs reite...stun, DoT, DoT, DoT, Krieger stürmt auf mich zu....alle 3 voll equipt, wohlgemerkt. 

Das hat doch nix mehr mit Kampf zu tun...man wird gnadenlos abgeschlachtet. Als ob Allys noch nie was von Zweikampf gehört hätten!


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind BM Hunter. Hauen ihre beiden cd's raus, sind Verlangsamungs und stun immung tragen zudem durch ihre lame skillung S3 und deffen solange bis ihre cd's wieder aktiv sind.
> 
> Warscheinlich würde ich auch Schurken hassen, wenn ich nicht selbst einer wäre.



die ach so tollen cds halten nur 18 sekunden... vanish un warten...


----------



## fabdiem (16. Mai 2008)

also kinder ...

1. wow ist ein spiel
2. CHILLT MA
3. blizzard ist schuld !!
4. blizzard ist schuld ??
5. wayne
6. locker bleiben und spaß haben

also regt euch nicht auf sondern spielt einfach^^

ist doch eigentlich alles gut


----------



## Darkfire936 (16. Dezember 2008)

Nachtelfen Jäger passen.Solange sie weibliche sind.

Weibliche Blutelfen sehen aus wie Barbie.Also was für kleine Mädchen^^


----------



## lafina (16. Dezember 2008)

*allianz oder horde? *Allianz
*warum?* finde SW schöner als OG 
*wen mag ich nicht? *Blutelfen und männliche Gnome
*warum? *Blutelfen sehen aus wie Barbie und Ken, die Frauen zu künstlich und die Männer viel zu weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  männliche Gnome sind einfach nicht mein Fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen eine bestimmte Klasse, viel mehr hab ich was gegen einzelne Spieler die in Inis stumpf für Sachen Bedarf würfeln mit denen sie schlicht weg nichts anfangen können ("nur" verkaufen/ entzaubern wollen)
Möge sie der Blitz beim *** treffen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Lonestar_ (16. Dezember 2008)

Habe eigentlich nichts gegen Rassen aber wenn zb. ein Gnom vor mir steht mit Pinken Haaren und einem Namen wie "Stofftüte" oder ähnlichen und als kröning als DK?^^

Todesritter sollen ja eigentlich Schrecken und Angst verbreiten und wenn dan so ein kleines etwas mit Rosa Haaren zu mir läuft verreck ich eher an lachkrämpfen.


----------



## Camô (16. Dezember 2008)

_Lonestar_ schrieb:


> Habe eigentlich nichts gegen Rassen aber wenn zb. ein Gnom vor mir steht mit Pinken Haaren und einem Namen wie "Stofftüte" oder ähnlichen und als kröning als DK?^^
> 
> Todesritter sollen ja eigentlich Schrecken und Angst verbreiten und wenn dan so ein kleines etwas mit Rosa Haaren zu mir läuft verreck ich eher an lachkrämpfen.


Aber genau diesen Gegensatz "mißbrauchen" diese Spieler ja auch, weil es ganz einfach möglich ist. Da finde ich ist Blizzard Schuld. 
Aber um ehrlich zu sein, sind mir solche DK's noch nicht untergekommen - auf Allyseite sind es zu 70% Menschen, warum? Wegen der Waffenspezialisierungen und dem erhöhten Rufzuwachs. Soweit ich weiß, haben Gnome keinen nennenswerten Vorteil für die DK-Klasse.


----------



## Kelthelas (16. Dezember 2008)

Hunter würfeln mir alles weg(Hunteritem)^^


----------



## Yumina (16. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm... Ich mag keine Menschen... bin selber ein MENSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum sollte ich einen spielen.
Männliche Draenei finde ich auch sehr hässlich, weibliche dafür sehr schick. weibliche Zwerginnen.... mag ich auch nicht. Männliche Nachtelfen gehen mir auch auf den Geist.
Bin eben ne Hordlerin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Tauren sind auch nicht so mein Ding. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich find die nicht schick. Ausserdem nehmen die zuviel Platz auf meinem Bildschirm weg in den Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klassen:
Paladine mag ich überhaupt nicht, hab schon 2 mal einen angetestet, bin aber höchstens bis lvl 17 gekommen. Dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr drauf, und sofort gelöscht.
Mit Kriegern habe ich mich auch noch nicht so beschäftigt.
Ansonsten sind alle Klassen für mich toll. Lieblingsklasse: Schamanin

Lg
Yumi


----------



## Gorgor (16. Dezember 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Eine Rasse die ich persoenlich ueberhaupt nicht leiden kann, sind die Nachtelfen, vor allem aber Nachtelfen Jaeger. Gruende:
> 
> 1. Nach meinem Gefuehl entscheidet sich die Mehrheit der Spieler die neu hinzukommen natuerlich fuer die Allianz. Dann wiederum entscheidet sich davon die Mehrheit fuer die Nachtelfen, wovon sich die Mehrheit dann wiederum fuer den Jaeger entscheidet. Eine, wie ich finde, sehr einfache Rasse und dann noch die angeblich einfachste Klasse gewaehlt. Einfach nur langweilig.
> 
> ...



1.Die Nachtelfen ist bei der Allianz neben den Dranei die außergewöhnlichste, der Rest sieht nämlich aus wie ein Mensch.
2.Die Klasse sagt nichts über eine Person aus.
3.Die meißten Bots sind Jäger weil der Jäger eben am besten zum farmen geeignet ist, wären die Jäger nicht, würde man vermutlich eine andere Klasse zum farmen wählen, oder?


----------



## M3g4s (16. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir ist es ähnlich ich mag auch keine nachtelfen was bei mir allerdings eher an der animation liegt ich mag die einfach nicht^^


----------



## Valnar93 (16. Dezember 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> [...]die Nachtelfen[...]Eine, wie ich finde, sehr einfache Rasse und dann noch die angeblich einfachste Klasse gewaehlt. Einfach nur langweilig.[...]



Nachtelfen sind die ersten intelligenten Wesen auf Azeroth, die die Welt angefangen haben zu verändern! Der Ursprung aller Dinge, also respektiere sie etwas :x

btw: blutelfen...omg^^ * headshot *


----------



## Nekramcruun (16. Dezember 2008)

also welche rassen ich überhaupt nicht ab kann sind gnome und untote sowohl von der optik her als auch vom verhalten der meisten spieler die diese rassen spielen. (gibt natürlich auch da ausnahmen)
orcs mag ich auch nicht so aber nur weil ich die hässlich finde alle anderen rassen gefallen mir mehr oder weniger also menschen sind halt langweilig finde ich.
am liebsten mag ich die tauren dicht gefolgt von trollen und draenei.

und was die klassen angeht...naja wenn man mal im open pvp gegankt wird steckt meist ein schurke oder magier dahinter jedenfalls war das vor wotlk mein empfinden evtl mischen die DK's da auch bald vorne mit wer weiss.

aber hey ich spiele auf pvp servern da wird man halt gegankt aber nervig ist es trotzdem dann muss man immer extra umloggen^^


----------



## neo1986 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse Blutelfen und ihre ganze Architecktur einfach viel zu Barbies Traumhaus mässig.
Und meine Absolute hassklasse is Pala die nerven total draufhauen heilen draufhauen heilen.......


----------



## devil-may-care (16. Dezember 2008)

Nachtelf Schurken! - ich bekomm jedes Mal das Kotzen, wenn ich das "wusch" höre, wie sie vor mir verschwinden um dann hinter meiner Priesterin wieder aufzutauchen. 
Aus diesem Gund gank ich auch jedes kleine Nachtelf Schürkchen, dass mir mit meiner Jägerin/meiner Palades vor den Bogen bzw unters Schwert läuft.

Ich kann sie nicht ausstehen.

Und später dann im Schlachtfeld. Wo ich als PvE Holy-Priest eh Freiwild für alles bin. - Deswegen geh ich Schlachtfeldern auch mit meiner Priesterin ausm Weg. - Wie gesagt hab ja noch meine Jägerin und meine Palades *grinst böse*
Ich glaube, das hat sich auf Level .. es war glaube ich so um 25 rum .. herausgebildet. Vorher waren sie mir einfach nur egal. Dann machte ich Bekanntschaft mit einem Vertreter dieser Fraktion.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ganken andere Schurken nicht so penetrant wie Nachtelfen. - Weder Menschen, noch Gnome, noch Zwerge. (hab ich eigentlich je einen Zwerg Schurken gesehen?)

Also, ganz klar: Nachtelf Schurken. Besonders männliche. Oder weibliche. Eigentlich egal. Sind beide nicht zum Aushalten.


----------



## KArzzor (16. Dezember 2008)

WEn ich etwas hasse dann sind es nachtelfen, meistens sehe ich die weiblichen (wobei das zu 80% weibliche sind,horny inc... :/) aber mein hass ist gegen die mänlichen, die sind fast zu 90% assozial, kill steal, /lol /furz  /stink emotes wen man vorbeireitet und co, das ist einfach nur kindisch...


----------



## Fiqqsaw (17. Dezember 2008)

Patricko schrieb:


> Also ich bin 14 und wusste es nicht *Schäm* xD



ok ich bin auch 14 und hab den film schon gesehn is halt allgemeinbildung wie schon gesagt wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (17. Dezember 2008)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> LOL, bist du peinlich!
> 
> bogus666 <--- INT-Buff pls


Fullquote machen und den Peinlich nennen. *Ehem*


btt.: Ich hasse.. mhh... 

-Egoistische Magier, die im PvP/Raid keinen Tisch stellen.

-Mensch Krieger mit s2 Namens "Dêáthkrîégér"

-Und Männliche Draeneis!


----------



## Aratosao (17. Dezember 2008)

Patricko schrieb:


> MADE MY DAY XD


*anmerk*

Sig zu groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bösewicht1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag keine Untoten egal welche Klasse

warum?

Was tot ist soll auch tot bleiben 

echt jetzt


----------



## Mavvy (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja so wirklich Rassismus sollte in WoW ja nicht enstehen, das wäre nicht so im Sinne des Erfinders...
Ich hasse eigentlich keine Rasse in WoW (auch wenn mir auffällt das R0xx0rr-Kiddiez häufig Nachtelf-Schurken sind *hust*), die äußere Erscheinungsform wird ja auch häufig nur aus ästhetischen Gründen gewählt, liegt somit im Auge des Betrachters. Vielmehr zählt ja das Talent, das hinter dem Pixelbild steckt.

Spass beseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kommt in letzter Zeit recht häufig vor das ich mich in Battlegrounds über Draenei aufrege. Auf einmal kommt ein blau angepinselter Teufelsverschnitt auf mich zugerannt und prügelt mir seinen Streitkolben mit unglaublichem Elan in mein Gesicht. Vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor das diese Viecher mich häufiger als alle anderen killen...
Komischer Weise hab ich auch nichts gegen kleine pinke Gnome (nix effektives höhö). 
Auch ist in meinem WoW-Bekanntschaftskreis ein unglaublicher Hass auf weibliche Zwerge entstanden (ich hab damit kein Problem, ich hab die Differenzierung zwischen weiblichen und männlichen bei Zwergen sowieso nie erkannt).

Klassenhass hab ich eigentlich auch nicht sooo wirklich, ausser vielleicht ein bisschen gegen Schurken.


----------



## Versace83 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag keine männlichen Nachtelfen Hunter... und wenn sie mir dann noch mit ihrer hässlichen Irokesenfrisur auf ihrer katze entgegenreiten sehe ich entgültig rot... und der hunter ist dann tot ^^


----------



## Eriya (17. Dezember 2008)

Rassenhass ist irrational. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... hallo? Wo sind wir hier?
Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: wie oben schon erwähnt, alle Leute mit irgendwelchen DéâthRroXX0RpòwêrPwner-Namen oder irgendwelche, nach bereits existierenden Warcraft- oder LotR-Persönlichkeiten benannte Chars (Beispiel Déathàrthâs).

Und natürlich Gnome.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es einfach nur ein Vorurteil ist, aber negatives Verhalten (Stichwort unbedenktes Wipe-Auslösen) fiel mir in den Inis vor allem bei Gnom-Castern auf...

... und Untoten Hexer,
... Untoten Mages und
... Untoten Schurken für all die Ganks, die ich ertragen musste.

... und Paladine, da die Vergelter jetzt zuviel DMG machen...

... und die Blutelfen, welche allesamt der Barbie-Welt entsprungen zu sein scheinen...

... und die Allies, welche die BGs mit solch einer selbstmörderischer Absicht betreten, dass die Lemminge schon vor Neid erblassen...

... und als Gegenstück natürlich auch die Hordler, da sie die BGs immer gewinnen...

... und Illidan...

... einfach so - damit ich auch einen NPC habe, den ich hassen kann.


--------------------
So, jetzt ist es raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony Redgrave (17. Dezember 2008)

naja palas :X aber nur vergelter weil die seit patch 3.0 so assi dmg machen gegen nen deff pala hab ich nix der macht dir kein dmg du machst ihm kein dmg super ^^..... und rasse Drenai geht garnicht wen ich schon nen sehe drehe ich voll am rad <.<


----------



## Dameon (18. Dezember 2008)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Mit jedem Blutelfen oder Draenei (Als ich mal Ally angeschnüffelt habe) hatte ich Probleme!
> 
> Alle die ich kennen gelernt habe sind total Arogant!
> 
> ...


Das ist das Problem. Man bekommt als lowie ständig von der anderen Fraktion auf die Fresse und wenn man dann "groß" ist geht man los und macht das selbe mit den anderen Lowies. Und so geht der ganze Stress weiter. Ich spiele Alley und habe bis jetzt noch Nie!! einen Hordler angegriffen, obwohl mich öfters mal der Zorn dazu nötigt. Und zu allem Überfluss bin ich ein Dranei-Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (18. Dezember 2008)

In den 3 Jahren WoW ist die Klassen/Rassencombi die mich am meisten (gefühlte 80%) gegankt hat beim questen der liebe Undeath Schurke. Deswegen häge ich einen Groll gegen sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Dezember 2008)

Schurken in allen Farben und Formen. Ich kann sie einfach nicht leiden.

Und Blutelfpaladine sind das Letzte, genau wie Draeneischamanen...


So, reserviert, morgen wenn ich nicht so müde bin schreib ich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Dezember 2008)

Skilled season 3 Blutelf Healpaladin ist das beste, was es gibt :>


----------



## Natálya (18. Dezember 2008)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Mit jedem Blutelfen oder Draenei (Als ich mal Ally angeschnüffelt habe) hatte ich Probleme!
> 
> Alle die ich kennen gelernt habe sind total Arogant!
> 
> ...


Ja genau du bist so toll und alle anderen sind scheiße.... Am tollsten ist es, dass du es hasst von ?? Leuten umgehaun zu werden aber es im Endeffekt selber machst, ganz klasse. Und nur zur Info: Hordler hauen Lowie-Allys genauso um wie anders rum... ach btw: Auberdine ist im Gebiet Dunkelküste, das 2. Gebiet der Nachtelfen und da haben die Chars noch kein PvP an... erst ab dem 3., sprich lvl 20-30 Gebiete...

BTT:
Wirklich nicht leiden kann ich nur weibliche Draenei nicht. Dieses Hohlkreuz sieht einfach nur furchtbar aus... Blutelfen-Fan bin ich auch nicht wirklich, die Männer sind mir zu schwul, die Mädels zu Barbie-haft. Die restlichen Rassen sind ok.
Von den Klassen kann ich Hexer nicht leiden wenn ich nicht mim Schami unterwegs bin. Die ständigen Dots und Fears gehen mir einfach auf n Wecker...


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2008)

Blutelf Jäger ... Ich finds lächerlich ,,, warum kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist einfach so !

Ich find Blutelfen sehr unschön und mag die Klasse des Jägers einfach nicht. Die meisten Jäger sind sehr unreife Spieler ( nicht aufs Alter bezogen )


----------



## Sidious75 (18. Dezember 2008)

@TE: Finds lächerlich diesen Beitrag aufzumachen und zu sagen ich hasse diesr rasse usw. Das sind nur Pixel, hast wohl deine Connection zur realität schon verloren. 
Ja ok bin zwar selber shcurke und Todesritter Schurke Nachtelfe und Todesritter Blutelf, doch ich würde nie agen, dass ich eine andere wow rasse hassen würde. Nur spielen wüürde ich sie nicht weil  mir Untote zu komisch vorkommen als wandelnde leichen orcs und tauren sowie auch trolle  menschen   und draenei männer zu  unfärmig  sind. 

Jeder hat seinen eignen geschmack aber deswegen muss man doch Charaktere nicth hassen, die aus Pixel sind und in der echten welt nicht existieren.

Würdest du sagen, du würdest schweizer oder Serben hassen,  würdedst du falls du erwischt wird eine saftige Stafe einfangen.

Naja man kann pixelmenschchen und Echte menschen nicht vergleiceh,   ich wollte halt nur mal  eben was klarstellen. Wenn du Pixel hasst, solltest du deinen Pc gleich aus lassen.


So long.


----------



## Greezor (18. Dezember 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> Nachdem ich seit Januar wieder WoW spiele, auf der Hordenseite als Tauren Krieger, gibt es doch tatsaechlich mittlerweile Rassen und Klassen die ich auf Teufel raus nicht leiden kann. Die Gruende hierfuer koennen natuerlich die unterschiedlichsten sein. Sie koennen rational oder auch irrational sein, evtl. gibt es fuer den Hass, wobei Hass hier zugegebener Maßen ein sehr extremes Wort ist, auch gar keine Gruende.
> 
> ...



Wenn es zwei Rassen in WoW giebt die ich nicht abkann dann sind es Tauren und Gnome!

Wenn ich Tauren auf anderen Mounts als auf Kodos sehe sehe bekomme ich das reiern!
Tauren haben wirklich die hässlichsten Skins in WoW ab bekommen! Die hätte Blizz wirklich um einiges besser gestalten können. Tauren werden von mir ohne wenn und aber niedergestreckt, egal welches lvl!

Fast das selbe betrifft Gnome! Ich kann diese Schrill lachenden Püppchengesichter nicht ab!
Genau wie Tauren sehen sie auf jedem Mount beschissen aus...vom Equip mal ganz zu schweigen, egal welches Sie tragen!


----------



## seraf (18. Dezember 2008)

Manchmal zweifel ich echt am Verstand und der Reife von vielen Verfassern von solchen Beiträgen.

Man hasst Klassen oder Rassen pauschal, weil einem ihr Erscheinungsbild nicht gefällt?
Man hasst Klassen oder Rassen pauschal, weil man mit einigen von ihnen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Und nimmt das dann auch noch als Rechtfertigung, um sich genauso zu verhalten?

Leute, denkt ihr eigentlich auch nur 2 Sekunden über den Müll nach, den ihr da verzapft?
Ist euch eigentlich klar, welches Gedankengut ihr hier so vertretet?


----------



## NeoTokyo (18. Dezember 2008)

Rassen die ich nie zocken könnte :

Zwerge , Gnome, Trolle.  Männliche n811 Und Männliche Draeneis -.- nc

...Einfach unstylisch und hässlich.....meine persönliche meinung eben .. jedem das seine.

Klassen  die ich zu begegnen hasse : 

B11 Retri .. i hate it  ..    die denken die sind ultramegaroxx0r pwner un fegen alles weg :O nc
seit ich von einem gekillt wurd...der dann EXTRA auf ally geloggt hat mit seinem 2ten acc.. um mich nochmal per wsp
auszulachen wie geil der kill war... un er davon n video gemacht hat ..etc..  moah so n spacken^^ 
richtiges kiddi...... bin nur aufgestiegen ..wollt wegfliegen .  .hatte kaum hp und er hat mich mit n hammer aufn Fmount gekillt. uhh schwer -.- nc.

Sonst noch alle arten von Jägern .... eigentlich sind die beides klassen so die schlimmsten klassen ..bzw da wo man sich am meisten aufregt wenn man gekillt wird :O ... weils so napkills sind wo man 100% verreckt ... da man mit low hp attackt wird...oder infight.


aber so ganz direkt .. in combi    hasse ich 


Troll/Orc Hunter 
Blutelf Retri
UD Rogue 

Ich zocke ALLE dieser Klassen ... ja ich zock auch Ally & Horde...  jedoch kill ich nie unfair andere :O .i know selbst schuld...aber so bin ich eben net.
aber in dieser kombi würd ichs nie zocken mit rasse etc :O naja


----------



## NoFlame (18. Dezember 2008)

Squishee schrieb:


> 1. Nachtelfenjäger - ähnliche Gründe wie du
> 2. Hexenmeister - Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Dot, Dot, Deathcoil, Dot, Fear, Fear, Gesundheitstein, Dot,Dot, Fear und Fear.
> 3. Weibliche Blutelfen - sehn einfach zu kitschig aus .... Barbie und co. >.<



wer jetz noch über warlocks meckert is echt ......


----------



## spaxefx (18. Dezember 2008)

Jip Nachtelfenjäger ich kannse net ausstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (18. Dezember 2008)

Also hassen tue ich keine Rassen oder Klassen (ausser die die mich besiegen^^)
Es gibt jedoch eine Kombi bei der ich einfach nur "...nein" denke wenn ich sie sehe. Und das sind Gnom Todesritterinnen mit rosa Zöpfen. Geht einfach nich durch. Bisher 2 mal mit meinem eigenen DK gesehen und mir gedacht "Ok, du bist 2 Level über mir und hast dein PvP-Flag an. Darf ich vorstellen, Bob, Gnomin, Gnomin, Bob" und hab sie dann halt weggeklatscht.

Was ich aber ziemlich sinnfrei finde (ich sage nicht das ich sie hasse, nur das ich es den Sinn nicht sehe) sind Blutelf Schurken. Soweit mir bekannt sind die Blutelfen doch ein Mana-abhängiges Volk. Ansonsten find ich Blutlfen cool, hab selber 2 (Hexer und DK)

Was ich vieleicht noch erwähnen sollte! Ich spiele zwar Hexer, aber ich habe noch nie (ich wiederhole und betone) NOCH NIE im PvP fear benutzt. Und eigentlich nutze ich es auch nicht im PvE. Also pauschalisiert uns nich so runter^^


----------



## Rainaar (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hasse keine Klasse/Rasse.

Allerdings hab ich ein Problem mit männlichen Nachtelfen und dabei vor allem mit Jägern.

98% aller "Mobmitbringer", Ninjalooter und unfreunlicher Spieler mit denen ich es zu tun hatte waren männliche Nachtelfen und davon ca. 60% Jäger.

Der Jäger ansich ist allerdings eine nette Klasse ( spiele selber unter anderem auch einen - allerdings Zwerg )

Mit Hordlern hab ich keine Probleme, mag aber auch daran liegen das ich auf einem PVE Server spiele. Im Gegenteil, mir haben Hordler sogar schon des öfteren beigestanden, vor allem in Nordend.

Im BG könnte ich schon mal dem einen oder anderen Schurken den Hals umdrehen ( aber die lassen mich ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) da ich dort öfters Bob sehe als sonst in 30 Leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings gleiche ich das dann mit Hartnäckigkeit wieder aus. Irgendwann, irgendwann hab ich den Schurken dann auch erledigt ( wobei ich dann sogar feige von weit hinten komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann ist wieder alles gut.


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Hmm... von der rasse her mag ich keine Idioten, hm.. und dann idioten besonders nicht, die extra im forum nen thread dazu aufmachen, welche rasse und klasse sie in einem ComputerSPIEL nicht mögen und aus welchen grund... -.-"

Entschuldigt bitte,  - selbstverständlich ist der hier so oft ausgeführte denkfehler nicht so schwerwiegend wie Rassismus - aber die geistige Minderbemittelung auf die das zurückzuführen ist, ist wirklich traurig; Hey, ich habe nichts dagegen wenn ihr mit Kumpels intern über die "blöden Gnome" oder "fetten Tauren" ablästert, aber daraus ernsthaft ein Thema zu machen und das im Forum zu diskutieren ist einfach lächerlich und erbärmlich;

Am besten gibt es dann demnächst noch hier Diskussionsthreads darüber, warum deutsche besser einparken können, spanier alle vergast werden sollten und franzosen sowieso die besten sind... gz zum ultra fail, ich kenne da so ne grundschule bei mir um die ecke, ich glaube ein paar von euch könnten da vllt. nochmal das ein oder andere nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Untote Nicht vorallem Schurken, Hexer, Mages und männliche Blutelfen


----------



## Smeal (18. Dezember 2008)

@ bogus666

wenn es dich so extrem stört dann quitte bitte und nerv uns nicht mit deinen hass paraden.

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (18. Dezember 2008)

mich als horden heal schami nervt nur eins, SCHURKEN :/...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Dezember 2008)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> LOL, bist du peinlich!



fullquotes auch....


----------



## -RD- (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wirklichen Hass empfinde ich eigentlich keiner Rasse, Klasse oder gar Fraktion gegenüber.

Womit ich mich allerdings einfach nicht anfreunden kann, zumindest wenn ich sie selbst spielen müsste, sind ...Tauren.

Sorry, aber das lernt man schon im Kindesalter: "Mit Essen spielt man nicht."
Auf der anderen Seite heißt es zwar auch: "Du bist was du isst." Aber der Gedanke, mit einem späteren Steak durch die
WoW-Welt zu laufen, bringt mich auf zwei Gedanken.
1. Ich bekomme Hunger.
2. Ich würde lieber in einem, in eine Rüstung gequetschten Steak herumlaufen, als mit diesen IMO hässlichen Hornochsen/Kühen.

@TE: Tut mir leid, als Nachelfen/Blutelfen-Jäger (BM) konnte ich mir diesen kleinen Seitenhieb einfach nicht verkneifen. Und ja, ich spiele diese
 Rasse, weil sie als die "zum Leveln einfachste" Rasse verschrien ist. Wenn ich nach der Arbeit nach Hause komme, habe ich keine
Lust, mich großartig mit Dmg-Berechnungen und Rotations-testen zu beschäftigen. Ich will spielen und möglichst zügig und flüssig.
Mich persönlich nerven eher die Spieler, die ständig damit herumposaunen, dass sie eine ach so komplexe Klasse spielen, 20x umgeskillt
haben, um auch ja kein Dmg-Pünktchen (o.ä.) zu vergeben.
Denn das sind in meinen Augen die Leute, die den Spass am Spiel kaputtmachen, in dem sie aus der Sache Arbeit machen.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (18. Dezember 2008)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> LOL, bist du peinlich!
> 
> bogus666 <--- INT-Buff pls



Hrm..bei so Zitaten wunder ich mich nicht das viele uns Nachtelfen Jäger nicht leiden können.
Sowas hilft nicht grade dabei uns ins richtige Licht zu rücken.



-RD- schrieb:


> @TE: Tut mir leid, als Nachelfen/Blutelfen-Jäger (BM) konnte ich mir diesen kleinen Seitenhieb einfach nicht verkneifen. Und ja, ich spiele diese
> Rasse, weil sie als die "zum Leveln einfachste" Rasse verschrien ist. Wenn ich nach der Arbeit nach Hause komme, habe ich keine
> Lust, mich großartig mit Dmg-Berechnungen und Rotations-testen zu beschäftigen. Ich will spielen und möglichst zügig und flüssig.
> Mich persönlich nerven eher die Spieler, die ständig damit herumposaunen, dass sie eine ach so komplexe Klasse spielen, 20x umgeskillt
> ...



Und...nicht das wir uns jetzt rechtfertigen müssten warum wir nun Nachtelfen/Blutelfen-Jäger spielen.
Sicherlich sind genausoviele Nachtelfen-Jäger Kiddys auf Allyseite Unterwegs wie Untote Schurken Kiddys auf Hordenseite. 
Und die Formel: Nachtelf + Jäger = Kiddy ohne Skill gilt zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach schon lange nicht mehr.
Zugegeben gab es PreBC mal eine Zeit in der das genauso war. Und dieser Glaube hält sich nun hartnäckig.

@Topic

Ich persönlich habe ne gesunde Abneigung gegen Taurenkrieger (Auch wenn ich Tauren an sich echt klasse finde). Seit BC wurden die Server gerade im PVP Bereich von ihnen überflutet. Gerade die S1 bis S3/S4 Monster die im BG damals gefühlte 80% der Gegenseite ausgemacht haben.
Klar, realistisch gesehn ist das natürlich nicht so. Aber es bleibt mir in finsterer Erinnerung panisch von nem Rudel Todeskühe mit Zweihandschwertern durchs Cow-Level...ahrm...ich meine Warsong gejagt worden zu sein.


----------



## Wynd (18. Dezember 2008)

lol. das hier ist ja der perfekte thread um sich unbeliebt zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

ich als jäger mag natürlich keine *schurken* weil sie mich im pvp immer zerlegen *G*. (ich habe allerdings auch schon länger kein pvp mehr gespielt. ist das besser geworden?).

*todesritter* ist spaßig zu spielen, allerdings würde ich niemals zugeben dass ich dies auch nebenbei tue ^^. die jungs sind mir einfach zu imba und außerdem missfällt es mir dass man 55 level geschenkt bekommt. der verdacht liegt nahe dass hinter jedem 3. DK ein planloser 13-jähriger mit "darth vader"-faible steckt. auf der anderen seite finde ichs nett mal nen 55er char bei der feindlichen fraktion erstellen zu können.


----------



## Mardoo (18. Dezember 2008)

ich mag gummibärchen, aber schlümpfe mag ich ned, und N***S auch ned! und diese LO***BS, einfach schrecklich!


----------



## Itamu (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel Gnom und Zwerg aus leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo mag ich nicht....

was größer ist.....
was lila ist.... und nciht weiblich XD
was blau ist, Trolle auasgeschlossen... und nicht weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was grün ist..... alles !
ELFEN JEDER ART, verkommenes spitzohriges baumverliebtes.... wollen ja nicht ausarten XD

Zwergen und Gnomen   gehört die Allianz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (18. Dezember 2008)

Also mich nerven ganz Klar die Tankklassen im PvP. Sie machen zu viel Schaden und halten auch noch massig aus. Also besteht ab jetzt eine Gruppe nur noch aus 4 Palatanks und 1 Heal -.- DD good bye


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Dezember 2008)

Ob man das nun Hass nennt oder nicht, weiss ich nicht, aber ich find Gnomen Schurken im PvP mehr als nur störend. Schurken im allgemeinen gehen, aber Gnomen Schurken sind sowas von... schlecht anzuvisieren.

Ansonsten sind mir die Rassen eigentlich egal. Klassen hingegeben gibts wie oben bereits erwähnt bezüglich einiger Spielmechanikmankos eine leichte Ablehnung meinerseits.
Seit dem Achievement-System fürs Winterhauchfest ist mir übrigens bei "Leise rieselt der Schnee" aufgefallen, dass anscheinend sehr wenig Allianzspieler einen zwergischen Paladin spielen (zumindest auf unserem Server). Kann mir ein Allianzer widersprechen oder erklären warum?

LG

Ps'
Bin Blutelf Jägerin und mich störts nicht, dass mich einige wegen meiner Klasse, Rasse oder beidem hassen. Wenn sie auf meine Dmg in der Gruppe verzichten wollen, dann ist das ihr Recht.


----------



## Olynth (18. Dezember 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Welche Rassen und/oder Klassen gibt es, die ihr nicht ausstehen koennt? Warum, wenn dem so ist? Warum kann jemand zum Beispiel meine geliebte, grasfressende Kuh nicht ausstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann alle Klassen+Rassen leiden! ganz einfacher Grund:
Es ist halt so, ich mein was interessieren mich Bot´s? GM melden fertig, vom PvP geh ich mal garnicht aus ganz zu Anfang ist jeder DD einfach schrecklich ohne Abhärtung aber was solls? Das kommt noch mit der Zeit.

Also meine Meinung.

mfg


----------



## Dragó82 (18. Dezember 2008)

Also die Rasse Klasse die ich nicht abkann sind 

Rasse:
Foren/Comment Troll 

Klasse:
whiner

diese kombo ist einfach schrecklich immer und über alles am rumheulen, BC war zu bunt WotLK zu Dunkel ,bei BC gabs zu leicht PVP kram bei WotLK zu schwer ,Jede Klasse die ein whiner nicht spielt muss generft werden egal ob sie grad balanced ist oder nicht.

Also die Rasse Klasse sollte man aus dem game entfernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (18. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat eigentlich den Asbach - Uralt - Post rausgekramt ?



bogus666 schrieb:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> PS: Ich habe noch nie Allianz gespielt, habe daher keine Erfahrungen mit dem Spielen von Allianzrassen.
> Daher basiert alles auf reinen Gefuehlen, ..... (gefühlte gekürzte Fassung)



Wie kann ich etwas beurteilen was ich nicht kenne? (objektiv)
Nur weil ich seinen Führerschein auf Probe gesehen habe fühle ich Hass?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na da brate mir doch einer ein Gefühl. (oder wie der Spruch ging)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persöhnlich, spiele alle Rassen und Klassen.
Bin ich jetzt zu neutral oder zählt das er als Multi - Kulti 
oder doch "gefühlt" als Multi Task fähig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:

Rassen / Klassen / Hassen ?
Günstigere Wortwahl wäre mit Sicherheit ich finde ... doof.
(Rassen und Hass gibt eine eigenartige Mischung aus der Farbe Braun und der Zahl 33) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über Klassen kann man bekanntlich streiten.
Wer alle Klassen spiel kann sich ein Bild vom Plus und Minus machen.

Persönlich mag ich den Toderitter nicht so. (ok hab auch einen)
Er ist mir momentan zu mächtig ausgestattet.


----------



## toryz (18. Dezember 2008)

Rassenhass? Oha, allein schon den Begriff in Verbindung mit WOW find ich irgendwie armseelig, wenn man eine Klasse oder Rasse nicht mag wird man sie ja nicht unbedingt spielen, aber gleich hassen?


----------



## djflow20 (18. Dezember 2008)

> 3 Gruende, warum ich diese Klassen- und Rassenkombination ueberhaupt nicht leiden kann und in den meisten Faellen auch diese Kombi, egal wieviele Level sie unter mir sind, sofort angreife. Ausnahmen bestaetigen natuerlich die Regel.



Ich bin Allianz Nachtelfen Hunter^^ Und ich greife prinzipiell jeden Hordenspieler an. 

Ps.: Es gibt keine Horderasse die gut aussieht bzw. die ich leiden kann.


----------



## Vibria (18. Dezember 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> Rassenhass? Oha, allein schon den Begriff in Verbindung mit WOW find ich irgendwie armseelig, wenn man eine Klasse oder Rasse nicht mag wird man sie ja nicht unbedingt spielen, aber gleich hassen?



Seh ich auch so...

Ich hasse überhaupt niemanden. :-/ Manche Rassen gefallen optisch nicht, manche Klassen sind einfach nicht mein Ding oder nerven schonmal im BG... Aber deswegen hasst man doch noch keinen. Ist nur ein Spiel und jeder hat das Recht das zu spielen, was ihm optisch und von der Spielweise her zusagt. Soll ja Spaß machen. :-) Und wer da schon von Hass spricht, kann nicht mehr so viel Spaß haben, denk ich - als schlimme, schlimme Nachtelfen Jägerin. ^^


----------



## wowhunter (18. Dezember 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> naja ich habs eigentlich sehr einfach... ich hasse alle rassen die lebendig sind... wenn alle untot wären gäbs viel weniger probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muhahahhahaaa^^ mein mage lässt grüßen <3

ne aber richtige hassen tue ich eig paladine vor allem die männlichen blutelfen die sind auch noch schwul.... (alter die emotes sind zum kotzen (!!!!))

meine lieblingskombi ist allerdings untoten hexxer =D


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse Spieler die jemanden für seine Rasse, sein Aussehen, seinen Beruf, seine Religion usw. hassen.

Das gilt sowohl fürs Spiel, als auch fürs RL.

Der Thread alleine ist schon mal wieder fragwürdig in höchster Güte.


----------



## Tony Redgrave (18. Dezember 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> Rassenhass? Oha, allein schon den Begriff in Verbindung mit WOW find ich irgendwie armseelig, wenn man eine Klasse oder Rasse nicht mag wird man sie ja nicht unbedingt spielen, aber gleich hassen?



naja glaube rasse bzw klassenhass kommt wohl eher davon das man sicherlich ma net das beste erlebnis mit der rasse/klasse hate z.b leichencamping omg :O und wen das ma einer auf dauer macht is es doch verstendlich das man nen komplex bekommt und voll durch dreht.


----------



## Amiria87 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hass in WoW is schon 'n heikles Thema. Aber naja.
Ich für meinen Teil hasse keine Klasse direkt und über Optik lässt sich bekanntlich auch streiten.
Allerdings gibt es auch für mich einen Klasse die ich definitiv meide, allerdings aus einem etwas anderen Grund.
Und zwar die Jäger.
Ich hab schon seit langer Zeit das Gefühl das ein Großteil aller Jäger von kleinen Aggro-Kiddys gespielt wird.
Typisches Verhalten: 
1. Klappt irgendetwas nicht auf Anhieb wird sofort alles was nicht bei 3 aus dem Chat ist beleidigt.
2. Platte? Stoff? Scheiss egal ich würfel trotzdem Bedarf.

Die erfahrenen Jäger erkennt man dabei meist schon von weitem und diese seien auch hoch gelobbt, denn wer seinen Jäger spielen kann, 
hat goßes Potential.

Aber trotzdem hassen tu ich keine Klasse.


----------



## toryz (18. Dezember 2008)

Tony schrieb:


> naja glaube rasse bzw klassenhass kommt wohl eher davon das man sicherlich ma net das beste erlebnis mit der rasse/klasse hate z.b leichencamping omg :O und wen das ma einer auf dauer macht is es doch verstendlich das man nen komplex bekommt und voll durch dreht.




Sorry aber das ist wirklich Bildzeitungsniveau ala WIR sind Papst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn dir zbsp. ein Franzose ein Auto klaut hasst du ja auch nicht gleich alle Franzosen oder? Das ist im Grunde der gleiche Grund wieso Ausländerfeindlichkeit im RL gibt, Ausländer A beklaut jemand und Ausländer B-Z sind dann auch gleich schwarze Schafe.


Ist wohl die gleiche verallgemeinerung wie mit den Todesrittern, einer doof = alle doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

